# 4/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" Announced By Mr. McMahon



## Abraham jones

I guess Roman Reigns is finally coming to Smackdown guys


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



> Night one of the WWE Superstar Shakeup is in the books, but WWE is teasing that Smackdown Live could be getting the big haul.
> 
> On their official preview of the April 16 Smackdown Live, WWE says that Chairman Vince McMahon will be unveiling the "biggest acquisition in Smackdown Live history." You can see their specific description below.
> 
> "The first night of the Superstar Shake-up was thrilling, to say the least. Although SmackDown LIVE is saying goodbye to Superstars like AJ Styles, The Miz, Rey Mysterio and Naomi, there is still plenty of intrigue as to who will be joining Team Blue.
> 
> The mystery has been heightened by Mr. McMahon, who will be revealing the biggest acquisition in SmackDown LIVE history tonight. Who has the WWE Chairman secured for the blue brand?"
> 
> It's worth noting that past Smackdown acquisitions include The Rock, Kurt Angle, Hulk Hogan, Edge, Chris Jericho, Brock Lesnar, Rob Van Dam, Booker T, Randy Orton, Triple H, Batista and countless others. In the "Superstar Shakeups," Smackdown has landed Charlotte Flair, Kevin Owens, New Day, The Miz, Asuka and others.


Source: https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...kdown-live-history-be-announced-vince-mcmahon

I wonder who it could be


----------



## Death Rider

Oh god brock is actually going to SmackDown...


----------



## Abraham jones

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

It's Roman. A big name has to replace Styles and Roman is even bigger name than Styles


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

It's either Lesnar or Reigns, I guess. I don't see why they would even bother if it is Lesnar. It's not like he's going to appear on SmackDown weekly.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

You could even say they'd be the biggest dog in the yard:reigns


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

It's probably going to be Roman Reigns since Smackdown just lost their big time top face in Styles.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

It's Brock, but they've already listed him there? My guess is Brock because Fox probably wanted a big name and I can't see Vince introducing Roman, he likely interrupts the segment and stares down Brock. That's probably Vince's wet dream and he probably wants to put Roman over Brock clean before he goes to fight and lose to DC.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Terrific, Brock or Roman are coming to SmackDown. Another 12 months of Joe dicking around doing nothing.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Terrific, Brock or Roman are coming to SmackDown. Another 12 months of Joe dicking around doing nothing.


 Joe was apparently too sick so he could still make the move over next week. Balor did lose clean so either he's going to SD (which means the champions are changing brands/losing the title on the next PPV) or he's feuding with Cien.


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

I'm kind of conflicted on Reigns moving to SmackDown. They need a big name now that AJ is on Raw but I also want to see a heel stable of Reigns and The Usos.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



Ace said:


> Joe was apparently too sick so he could still make the move over next week. Balor did lose clean so either he's going to SD (which means the champions are changing brands/losing the title on the next PPV) or he's feuding with Cien.


No. They would've announced him and he just wouldn't have appeared. This is a draft. 

Even if he goes to Raw, theoretically, what, he's gonna fare any better with Rollins and Styles (and one of Roman or Brock, the one who isn't leaving) on that brand? Not to mention, Vince will never let Joe be the champion of the A show. His only shot was SmackDown.

Just don't give SmackDown anybody. Put Styles, Rollins, Brock and Roman on Raw. Bryan should've been there too for that matter. It's bad enough he's staying.


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

It need not be next week. They can move Joe over to Raw tomorrow similar to how Miz was moved to SmackDown on Raw last year.


----------



## Ucok

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Guitar riff and suddenly this lyric will hit

_"There's no holding me back
I'm not driven by fear
I'm just driven by anger
And you're under attack"_

Ba Gawd, he's back!!!!


----------



## Afrolatino

*Re: Mr. McMahon to reveal the biggest acquisition in SmackDown LIVE history*

Maybe Roman will form a new trio with Rusev and Nakamura.:lol


----------



## virus21

*Re: Mr. McMahon to reveal the biggest acquisition in SmackDown LIVE history*

I know who it is.....

























Dixie Carter


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

You guys caught me...I'm going to SD Live as a manager. Tune in tomorrow.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Gotta be Reigns, Lesnar won't be back until the Summer I think.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Brock's going to make prison love with Kofi. He'll take the belt to the fight against DC, and that'll be that.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



Donnie said:


> Brock's going to make prison love with Kofi. He'll take the belt to the fight against DC, and that'll be that.


If this happens I hope Luke Harper stays buried just cause you suggested it now :armfold


----------



## Genking48

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Bigger than John Cena going to Smackdown.

Alright Vince, I'll call your bluff.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> If this happens I hope Luke Harper stays buried just cause you suggested it now :armfold


:mj2 What the fuck, man


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Hornswoggle's back baby.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Yeah Brock or Roman would make sense or could be something else I wouldn't get too into it now.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

The funny thing is if it is Roman, you can already see WWE repeating all of their same mistakes all over again.

If they're going to have Roman to take the title off one superstar, who gets the most heat? Pretty sure Kofi losing to Roman would just fully revert him back to hated Roman.


----------



## npdeo18

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

IT can be WWE itself i.e. Walk With Elias which might be the biggest acquisition that WWE is talking about or it can be Ronda Rousey as well, FOX was very much interested in having her.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

I lean towards Brock over Roman since I don't see why Vince would introduce Roman in kayfabe. Roman finally has some goodwill among the fans and presenting Roman as Vince's golden boy on screen will just get him unnecessary heat. On the off chance they were going to turn Roman heel that'd be the way to go though.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

It's either Roman, Gargano or dunne


----------



## RBrooks

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



Ace said:


> It's Brock, but they've already listed him there? My guess is Brock because Fox probably wanted a big name and I can't see Vince introducing Roman, he likely interrupts the segment and stares down Brock. That's probably Vince's wet dream and he probably wants to put Roman over Brock clean before he goes to fight and lose to DC.


Exactly how I see it. Vince teases Brock, but Roman is coming with him. 

Brock and Roman again, though... fpalm I'm praying it's not for the belt, but let's be real here.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Brock vs Roman part 4 :banderas 

I hope its a troll job and they bring out Drew


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

A bigger acquisition than The Rock (in his prime), Kurt Angle (in his prime), Hulk Hogan (old, but still Hogan)??

Vince can only be talking about Roman :eyeroll


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



Ninja Hedgehog said:


> A bigger acquisition than The Rock (in his prime), Kurt Angle (in his prime), Hulk Hogan (old, but still Hogan)??
> 
> Vince can only be talking about Roman :eyeroll


Gotta be either Roman or Brock. only people who fit the bill.


----------



## sara sad

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Brock (most likely) Roman or Ronda I can't see anyone else being "the biggest acquisition" then them.


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Brock on Smackdown? Yes please
Roman and Brock? No thanks


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

The Shield is done. Seth vs AJ seems to be the suggested match for MITB onwards 

so it's gotta be Roman.


----------



## Zapato

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

James Ellsworth got back in the good books pretty quick.


----------



## LethalWeapon

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Hopefully it's Roman and we can see some fresh matchups.

:lmao @ Tyrion crying again.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

I think Vince will announce that it is Braun. Roman will come out during a different segment.


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

If it's Brock, who cares cause he'll never be there.

If its Roman, he'll bury that whole roster too. Vince, they say the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results........


----------



## Equilibrium

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

The only slam dunks I can say that should end up on SmackDown tonight are Apollo and Elias. 

I'm thinking Braun, Bray, Brock, Heavy Machinery, The Revival, and Undisputed Era will probably be the others. I still have a hard time seeing them put Roman on SmackDown.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Vince will bring out Michael Cole and announce him and Tom Phillips are switching :lol


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

The Roman Experience.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

:lol :lol :lol

I mentioned Roman MONTHS ago. 

Only to be told by the TRUE WRASSLIN fans it wasnt possible because they could _never_ put Reigns on the "B-show"

So it'd be fucking hilarious if it was him. 

Though I assume it's him, Lesnar or Ronda 

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Frost99

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

I fit is Roman, well at least there's STILL nXt..............................


----------



## DeanMoxbrose

*So, Reigns has to be going to Smackdown now, right?*

Last night Raw got Styles who was basically the face of Smackdown until Becky Lynch last year. Smackdown definitely has to get a major player from Raw especially since they’re moving to Fox in October. It has to be Roman. Maybe Drew or Braun, but they wouldn’t be as big of a deal as Roman would be.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: So, Reigns has to be going to Smackdown now, right?*

That's the working nightmare, I mean.....theory.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

It is Reigns.

No point in announcing Lesnar when he will be gone for months at the very least and that switch to FOX is still nearly half a year away. Lesnar can simply show up later this year without any official "shakeup".


----------



## Death Rider

Donnie said:


> ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this happens I hope Luke Harper stays buried just cause you suggested it now <img src="https://i.imgur.com/3FhHEWD.png" border="0" alt="" title="armfold" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" /> What the fuck, man
Click to expand...

You want to hurt me by having my boi lose to brock? Well you need to suffer to <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />

Edit: I like that idea of Vince trolling and it is drew due to the old chosen one stuff


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

I'm guessing Roman Reigns turning heel as well


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Would be hilarious if they hype it up like this and it's just someone like Baron Corbin. :maury


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



Rick Sanchez said:


> Would be hilarious if they hype it up like this and it's just someone like Baron Corbin. :maury


It'd be a fucking sigh of relief is what it would be. We don't need Reigns running through the entire SmackDown roster. You bring Reigns over, you effectively have no world title on either brand. Nobody will get a chance at the belt on either brand.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



Nut Tree said:


> I'm guessing Roman Reigns turning heel as well


Dont you dare tease me with this. Heel Big Dog is a pipe dream.


----------



## Brethogan

Hopefully its Brock and Ronda


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Could be Ronda Rousey


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



Equilibrium said:


> The only slam dunks I can say that should end up on SmackDown tonight are Apollo and Elias.
> 
> I'm thinking Braun, Bray, Brock, Heavy Machinery, The Revival, and Undisputed Era will probably be the others. I still have a hard time seeing them put Roman on SmackDown.


Lashley is slam dunk after last night. Ec3 too, both written off raw.


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

If they are really saying "biggest acquisition in history" and they mean Roman I will seriously unsubscribe tonight and never look back.


Camel's back is just a bout there.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Roman is going to come out, pee on each pole of the ring and scream "this is my yard now"


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> You want to hurt me by having my boi lose to brock? Well you need to suffer to <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Edit: I like that idea of Vince trolling and it is drew due to the old chosen one stuff


Vince reuniting with his CHOSEN ONE roud 

Roman will NEVER HEAR THE SHOT THAT TOOK HIM DOWN :banderas


----------



## Brock

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



Rick Sanchez said:


> Would be hilarious if they hype it up like this and it's just someone like Baron Corbin. :maury


I was going to say it's either Reigns or a troll job (as in Corbin).


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

zero fuks given


----------



## Anoche

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

It probably will be Mr. McMahon himself.


----------



## Bland

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Has to be Brock to get the heat. Plus with him being part time, he probably wont be back much prior to FOX move and could appear that night. I can see Roman moving to but in the main event like AJ did on Raw as a mystery partner or opponent for a top heel 1 v 1.


----------



## Mr.Monkey

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

hmm this is the same show that had smackdown live with Cena and Orton in it. I'm leaning towards Brock


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Biggest huh :hmm:






:russo


----------



## Dulce Libre

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Reigns and Charlotte.


----------



## Styl1994

Brock Lesnar or Roman Reigns


----------



## Equilibrium

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

I could see them going with Roman so they can do comeback story vs comeback story with Bryan


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

I expect fuckery of major proportions.

If I don't get it I will be disappointed.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

People are already beginning to boo Roman again so I fear this will flop.

It could also be Brock. I actually somewhat expect Bobby Lashley to go to SmackDown and they could promote Brock vs. Lashley on that first show on Fox to get a big rating.


----------



## SirZep

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

I really doubt it's gonna be a big name (like Roman). I assume they'll use the segment to call up an NXT guy and make him seem like a big deal (because Vince is there). Kinda how Drew McIntyre became "the chosen one" many years ago.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

The only name in NXT that kind of fits that description is Matt Riddle, who, admittedly, would be great for the format that Fox wants to present SmackDown with, but I doubt they're calling him up this early.

It's probably Roman or Brock.


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



Bobholly39 said:


> Could be Ronda Rousey


idk, even if the rumors of WM being her last match were not ture, I read that her hand injury would keep her out a long time regardless.


----------



## waylonmercylives?

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Vince will announce Roman is the acquisition who will then get surprise attacked by Brock.


----------



## Mutant God

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

I think they mean literally big like Strowman


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

:brock4


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



Jonhern said:


> idk, even if the rumors of WM being her last match were not ture, I read that her hand injury would keep her out a long time regardless.


Doesn't really matter though does it? Just make a big splash/announcement of it. Doesn't mean she has to wrestle right away

But it would allow Fox to promote "and Ronda Rousey!" on Smackdown.


----------



## sara sad

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



Dulce Libre said:


> Reigns and Charlotte.


??

Charlotte is already on Smackdown.


----------



## Continuum

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

its Mcgregor


----------



## Nothing Finer

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Hulk Hogan is back, brother.


----------



## bmack086

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

I understand people saying Reigns, that’s a distinct possibility. But, this is WWE after all. They already tipped their hand didn’t they? They said Lars is the biggest free agent signing ever? I’m almost positive it’s going to be him.


----------



## The Phantom

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Welcome back, Papa Shango. roud


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Roman Reigns joining the blue brand then turns heel and then The Usos join him. Sure, I'd love to see that.

Brock Lesnar joining Smackdown Live doesn't make sense to me since he's not gonna appearing for a long time and it's not like he's gonna be there next week. I mean sure, he can be a top attraction for that brand but the way he is right now, it's simply RAW rewind all over again. I'm pretty sure that if they did this, they would feed Kofi to him and Smackdown Live will have an absentee champion just like how it was on RAW.

Could be Ronda Rousey? Wasn't it reported before that she could be moving to Smackdown Live? Though I think she's out for awhile.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

you know what this means!

Little Miss Bliss returns to crush the Smackdown women's division!


----------



## Screwball

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

:Brock


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

It's gotta be Roman, there's no one else on the roster who would classify as "big aquisition". Roman running Smackdown Live..... I mean the writing on Smackdown is better but it's still Roman Reigns.


----------



## Himiko

*WWE Teasing &quot;Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History&quot; To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

I can’t imagine it being anyone else besides Brock. 

If I were them I wouldn’t risk referring to Roman as “the biggest acquisition in Smackdown history” when he’s already on thin ice with the fan response. That’d end up with a lot of eye rolling


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



> Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History"


Holy shit! I know who the biggest acquisition is going to be :done






















































It's going to be the Big Show :trips8


----------



## Jedah

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Yeah, I think it would be doing Roman a real disservice if he was advertised as "the biggest acquisition ever." He might come anyway, but it would be a bad spot.

If it's Brock, I'm fine with it _as long as he isn't champion_. Like Solomonster said, you could promote a big match between Brock and somebody for that first show on Fox. Maybe Brock vs. Lashley. It being Brock's first match on SD since 2004 would make it bigger.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Smackdown Live, the house that the Big Dawg Built


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Joe and Balor are supposed to be switching brands.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

The legit biggest acquisition would be say...

Stone Cold Steve Austin coming out of retirement. 

or 

The Rock coming back for a run. 

(Roman is well Roman but it makes sense to split Rollins and Reigns now)


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Brock. It's going to be Brock. I'd be stunned otherwise for as much as they're hyping it up.

Yeah they could do that with Roman as well, but if Roman is going to SD, and I'm 50/50 on that honestly, I think they'll bring him in some other way.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In Smackdown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

I’m thinking it’s an outside acquisition. Gronk maybe?


----------



## yeahright2

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Where does it say it´s someone from the other brand or NXT? It could be the return of someone.. And knowing WWE, I expect the worst sadly, so it´s probably gonna end up being Hornswoggle :/


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

It's like that time we all thought Sasha was moving to Smackdown and Shane brought out Tamina to crickets :lol


----------



## oxwizardo

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Just lol if Kofi loses title tonight.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

AJ Styles put his house up for sale...


----------



## Kishido

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Dean Ambrose!

Just kidding. It will be EC3


----------



## ellthom

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Oh so they got Kenny Omega afterall.... :troll


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

If it's Roman, it's a disappointment because he wouldn't be the biggest name ever to go to Smackdown.

If it's Brock Lesnar, it's a disappointment because he won't even be there most of the time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

As much as it COULD suck, I prefer Reigns going over to SDL, if it keeps him far away from Rollins.

Rollins gets to be the man on Raw... with AJ and others challenging him of course.

But it's better than having Reigns threatening his spot.


----------



## Joe Moore

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

It will be The Baddest Woman on the Planet, Rowdy Ronda Rousey.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Maybe it's quantity over quality?

The Undisputed Era?

Not saying they're not quality.... 

OK let me rephrase.... quantity over big name.


----------



## Joe Moore

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Maybe it's quantity over quality?
> 
> The Undisputed Era?
> 
> Not saying they're not quality....
> 
> OK let me rephrase.... quantity over big name.



The Undisputed Experience, get used to it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

The Big Dawg :cole

Or 

The BEAST :brock


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Lesnar has been a Smackdown talent before hasn't he? Or was that pre brand split?

Also FOX wanted Lesnar on Smackdown according to reports?


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

It's either Lesnar, Reigns or Rousey.


----------



## 45banshee

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

The smallest biggest acquisition Kairi Sane!! Lol jk jk. I know its not her but she's the most im looking forward to tonight.

Maybe somebody from MMA or celebrity turned wrestler? I doubt its an existing wrestler whos been on Raw for a good while


----------



## SparrowPrime

Could be the tandem of both Lesnar and Rousey. With Paul Heyman representing both talents. 

I don't know. Its going to be underwelming. It's going to be them or Reigns. 

MAYBE ITS VINCE just to screw with us


----------



## tducey

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

I like Reigns to Smackdown as well. Could be a good reset for his career and give Smackdown a big name face to replace Styles.


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

That Roman Resigns entrance reaction is gonna be ..... quite.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I might not even be Reigns.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Im guessing Roman for the move to Fox.

Or Hulk Hogan.


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

How would it be Roman? Vince is a heel. Hes announcing a heel. Its Lesnar.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

Gotta be Brock, especially when Fox has demanded a more legitimate sports presentation.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Im guessing Roman for the move to Fox.
> 
> Or Hulk Hogan.


Real stars coming to save SD on Fox


----------



## Chris22

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

It's either Brock or Roman.

I'd lol if he announced Brock but then after a long pause said 'he's not here tonight'....


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*

If you really want to troll and get mega heat it should be Drew.
Or they could do WWE fuckery and have it be Jon Moxley


----------



## Stellar

I actually thought about it being McIntyre too because McIntyre could use a boost after losing to Reigns and that Smackdown history with Vince before.

However, Smackdown just lost AJ Styles. Lesnars not going to fill that spot because he would never be around to boost the show each week, even though he is a big name. Roman Reigns still has to be the guy to me. Athletic, former football player. Fits what FOX wants Smackdown to be.

Bryan, Orton, Kingston, Owens, Samoa Joe.. who am i forgetting? Nakamura they have in a tag team, Jeff hardy is with his brother now, Ali isn't a huge name... Strowman (if he goes over to SDL) they haven't pushed worth being the "Biggest Acquisition in SDL History".

RAW currently has Rollins (Champ), Reigns, Styles, Balor (IC Champ), Mysterio and Strowman among others as faces... Whats there on RAW for Reigns to do now?

To me it still has to be Roman Reigns.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



birthday_massacre said:


> If you really want to troll and get mega heat it should be Drew.
> Or they could do WWE fuckery and have it be Jon Moxley


Drew would be the only person that would get no reaction at all.


----------



## eisforpants

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



45banshee said:


> The smallest biggest acquisition Kairi Sane!! Lol jk jk. I know its not her but she's the most im looking forward to tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe somebody from MMA or celebrity turned wrestler? I doubt its an existing wrestler whos been on Raw for a good while




It’s Gronk!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah

Predicting Brock, Kairi, The Revival, Ember Moon, Bobby Lashley, and possibly Roman Reigns and Finn Balor (who could be traded for Joe).


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Real stars coming to save SD on Fox




Yes pls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

It honestly wouldn't surprise me if Vince comes out and announces it's Hornswaggle and then struts around laughing that he fooled everyone.


----------



## roblewis87

Jon Moxley would be pretty funny, especially with the Shield special next weekend. 

Realistically it's Roman or a troll like Corbin.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: WWE Teasing "Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History" To Be Announced By Vince McMahon*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Gotta be Brock, especially when Fox has demanded a more legitimate sports presentation.


It won't be Brock, Brock is off doing other things.

When he does return, he can literally just pop up on Smackdown at the time if he's part of the Fox deal.

It would be a bad joke like when the Rock was drafted to Raw and didn't even appear on the show for the best part of 8 months or so.


----------



## Dibil13

Some draft predictions: Roman Reigns, Finn Balor, Bobby Lashley, Alexa Bliss, Pete Dunne, Ember Moon, Sky Pirates _or_ Kairi and Candice.

I'd like to see Shayna since champions are apparently fair game but I don't expect it. No idea why WWE is dragging their feet so much on calling this woman up. She's not getting any younger.


----------



## scshaastin

Tune in tonight to the Smackdown Experience see which NXT superstar Vince will ruin next


----------



## Mango13

I can't believe I'm going to watch this show after the shit show that was RAW last night. What the fuck is wrong with me?


----------



## Continuum

Mango13 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to watch this show after the shit show that was RAW last night. * What the fuck is wrong with me?*


you have no life:bored


----------



## bradatar

Watching for inevitable disappointment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

Mango13 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to watch this show after the shit show that was RAW last night. What the fuck is wrong with me?


I feel you man, I'm a wrestling junkie myself. It gets easier once you take the first step.  atleast there is a better chance of SDL being good compared to Raw.


----------



## Mordecay

Dibil13 said:


> Some draft predictions: Roman Reigns, Finn Balor, Bobby Lashley, Alexa Bliss, Pete Dunne, Ember Moon, Sky Pirates _or_ Kairi and Candice.
> 
> I'd like to see Shayna since champions are apparently fair game but I don't expect it. No idea why WWE is dragging their feet so much on calling this woman up. She's not getting any younger.


I don't think they are moving Alexa since RAW would have no top women besides Becky. Charlotte seems like she is staying in SD since she wasn't on the list of names being moved to RAW and she is too big of anem to be announced backstage, unless she is not appearing this week on SD either and makes her big return on RAW next week.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Mango13 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to watch this show after the shit show that was RAW last night. What the fuck is wrong with me?


Reminds me of the scene from Talladega Nights where Cal stole Ricky's wife and moved into his house to replace him and then calls him in the middle of the night and Ricky says "why am I even talking to you"

I have no idea why I still watch this shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Trying to see that Roman/Joe/Owens/Bryan/Lashley/Orton core :mark:


----------



## Dibil13

Mordecay said:


> I don't think they are moving Alexa since RAW would have no top women besides Becky. Charlotte seems like she is staying in SD since she wasn't on the list of names being moved to RAW and she is too big of anem to be announced backstage, unless she is not appearing this week on SD either and makes her big return on RAW next week.


I think they're banking on Lacey being able to fill Alexa's role as top heel. Looking at how WWE had always kept Charlotte and Alexa apart until this point, I just don't see them having three of their favourite women on one show. Two on one and two on the other seems most likely.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Mango13 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to watch this show after the shit show that was RAW last night. What the fuck is wrong with me?


Same boat and I half way drunk right now. I guess you like I am glutted for punishment. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

We're here...

Roman Reigns, Baron Corbin, Finn Balor, Kalisto, Tyler Breeze, Alexa Bliss, Kairi Sane, Ember Moon, Pete Dunne, The Undisputed Era, and Buddy Murphy.... come on down!


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> Trying to see that Roman/Joe/Owens/Bryan/Lashley/Orton core :mark:


I still think Joe is going to Raw and Finn coming to SD


----------



## AngryConsumer

Please don’t make us relive last night’s Raw... fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Samoa Joe to Raw next Monday.


----------



## Trophies

Why is Newsweek reporting about WWE? :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

AngryConsumer said:


> Please don’t make us relive last night’s Raw... fpalm


You kind of spoke too soon. :mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre

what a way to start off the show , Kevin Owen


----------



## TheLooseCanon

birthday_massacre said:


> I still think Joe is going to Raw and Finn coming to SD


RAW is done 'drafting'.

Plus I think Puppet Master Bray Wyatt will be on RAW to handle fat monster heel duties.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Trophies said:


> Why is Newsweek reporting about WWE? :lol


They do every year, at least they did last year too.


----------



## Dolorian

Alright, in to see the potential Reigns move to SD and of course whatever Charlotte will be doing next.


----------



## Mango13

That tie :beckylol


----------



## drougfree

excited to be sports entertained


----------



## Joseph92

Why is KO not wrestling??


----------



## The Capo

Bobby lashley maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar

Kevin Owens... Already a better start to SDL than RAW was last night and Owens hasn't said anything yet.


----------



## wkc_23

Nice reception from KO.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Alright gunna watch this dumpster fire tonight I suppose.


----------



## Mox Girl

I have no idea what KO is saying :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH are they going to waste Owens in a talk show role and not let him wrestle?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*This is one good way to open the show tonight and it is the Kevin Owens Show. wens3*_


----------



## bradatar

OUI OUI OUI OUI 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have no idea what KO is saying :lol


I heard Wrestlemania. But he wasn't part of Wrestlemania.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Vince has to be the one to reveal Roman (or Brock). :vince$


----------



## RockOfJericho

The last time I watched Smackdown, it was not on USA. I was actually kind of surprised.


----------



## American_Nightmare

If the reveal were Brock, it would for sure be opening the show.


----------



## Joseph92

TheLooseCanon said:


> Vince has to be the one to reveal Roman (or Brock). :vince$


If it is Roman, it will be weird seeing KO teaming with Roman.


----------



## Mordecay

Only watching to see who is gonna face my girls tbh


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Joseph92 said:


> If it is Roman, it will be weird seeing KO teaming with Roman.


And heel Bryan vs Roman


----------



## Trophies

Aw no Big E to tell Montreal to don't be sour. :mj2


----------



## Mango13

So someone drafted from RAW is totally coming out to interrupt Kofi then?


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> Vince has to be the one to reveal Roman (or Brock). :vince$


Probably or if he wants to troll its Drew

My outside the box pic is Jon Moxley .


----------



## kingnoth1n

Hope Vince has acquired AEW.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I remember the days when comedy jobbers didn't win world titles.


----------



## patpat

Joseph92 said:


> I heard Wrestlemania. But he wasn't part of Wrestlemania.


he is saying being there with his family in the front row, and in his home town, 
it is his Wrestlemania moment!


----------



## jky2k15

birthday_massacre said:


> OH are they going to waste Owens in a talk show role and not let him wrestle?


I won't cry if he attacks Kofi and tells him he's coming for him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I love Xavier and Big E. I want to read a BTB with them getting pushed as main eventers! 

Lol.


----------



## Nicky Midss

Why is the wwe champ throwing pancakes into the crowd


----------



## drougfree

still cant believe we have a midcard world champion


----------



## Punk_316

Heel Roman on Smackdown would be $


----------



## Mox Girl

This is a great crowd. Was it this enthusiastic on Raw? I only saw the last 40 minutes of Raw so I have no idea lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Owens heel turn to feud with Kofi would be amazing


----------



## Calico Jack

How can I take him seriously as the WWE champion if he comes out with a plate of pancakes? Knock that goofy shit off.


----------



## RockOfJericho

I'm not sure how I feel about a face Owens


----------



## Continuum

Brock will come out and beat the shit out of Kofi


----------



## kingnoth1n

RockOfJericho said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about a face Owens


Great value brand K.O


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Owens is like face The Miz. Much better as a heel


----------



## Mango13

Ambrose Girl said:


> This is a great crowd. Was it this enthusiastic on Raw? I only saw the last 40 minutes of Raw so I have no idea lol.


For the most part yeah it was pretty lit. They usually are when they come to Montreal though.


----------



## patpat

drougfree said:


> still cant believe we have a midcard world champion


and I see people say rollins is a midard champion :lol 
a dude who main evented mania vs roman and brock / a guy that throw pancakes? 
my choice is done


----------



## birthday_massacre

LOL Tyler Breeze, yasssssss


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yo. Please tell me KO is about to drop this fucking nerd.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Ambrose Girl said:


> This is a great crowd. Was it this enthusiastic on Raw? I only saw the last 40 minutes of Raw so I have no idea lol.


They were actually pretty loud on Raw


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Apollo Crews
Kalisto
Chad Gable
Tyler Breeze

Push these guys this year!!!


----------



## Mordecay

Ambrose Girl said:


> This is a great crowd. Was it this enthusiastic on Raw? I only saw the last 40 minutes of Raw so I have no idea lol.


Depending on the segments


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Big O :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RockOfJericho said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about a face Owens


Face Owens should still be a dick. If anyone on the roster needs to copy Austin (heelish babyface) it's Owens.

People love KO. But as heel KO. So make him heel KO but feud with the authority and heels. Don't change his character but book him as a face.


----------



## bradatar

BIG O hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Big O :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Big O with the big heel turn.


----------



## Mango13

A tag team match? fuck me i'm so sick of tag team matches.


----------



## Mordecay

KO about to be the Owen of the New Day


----------



## troubleman1218

patpat said:


> *and I see people say rollins is a midard champion :lol *
> a dude who main evented mania vs roman and brock / a guy that throw pancakes?
> my choice is done


Seth Jarrett IS a midcard champion.


----------



## jky2k15

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Big O :lol


I love how he said Big K and immediately changed it.


----------



## patpat

ahahahahahah


----------



## Prayer Police

Big-O!!?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Well... I guess we know who Kofi’s first challenger will be.


----------



## birthday_massacre

UGH hope Owens is turning heel and not into a comedy goofball


----------



## MetalKiwi

OMFG KO is Gold lol


----------



## bradatar

Damn don’t turn Owens full comedy please. If so, have him destroy Kofi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Nobody wants to see a tag match vs Rusev and Nakamura...


----------



## Trophies

Can somebody from RAW come out now? :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Lol at the Rusev and Shinsuke laughing shot!


----------



## RapShepard

Face KO is refreshing dudes just got IT. Hopefully he's face for a bit


----------



## Headliner

:lmao Kevin is comic gold. I do think he might go heel tonight so he can feud with Kofi. Just because it's a Owens thing to do.


----------



## Joseph92

You have to admit, KO is a pretty funny guy.


----------



## The3

I wonder how this is going to end


----------



## Buhalovski

Im starting to like face KO.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't even care, I like face KO :lol


----------



## patpat

troubleman1218 said:


> Seth Jarrett IS a midcard champion.


being delusional won't make you right 
3 times world champion/royal rumble winner/beat lesnar at mania for the title/has win every single mania he has been in ( 6 or 7 victories)/his hot like crazy with the crowd/cashed in for the first time in history at mania/ and is in the hall of the biggest mania moment at the access/beat also triple h at mania and much more but yes mid carder 




=> midcard, people here are delusional, :lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg

KO is a great comedy character.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This is like when Owen Hart was in the N.O.D


----------



## wkc_23

I fucking love KO :HA


----------



## Stellar

Lol at Rusev trying not to smile backstage while watching this New Day/KO thing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Like I said last night, as soon as Roman gets on SDL, Kofi is losing that belt.

Owens taking the belt from Kofi will give us a nice Roman vs Owens feud. 

Then SS, Bryan vs Roman. :vince$


----------



## Mainboy

Balor on smackdown. fuck yes :sodone


----------



## Doddsy_V1

Where's Sheamus?


----------



## wkc_23

Balor to Smackdown.


----------



## Stevieg786

Lol this is great


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Finally, Balor to SDL!


----------



## Trophies

Oh here's Balor.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I really dig face KO. Like, he was a heel for so much time that I'm really feeling that he is enjoying being the good guy for a while.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Prayer Police said:


> Big-O!!?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

This company does not deserve The Big O.


----------



## RapShepard

IC and US title on SmackDown. So I'm guessing he drops the IC title to Andrade soon


----------



## Punk_316

Alright this segment actually is amusing


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

FINN BALOR IS OFFICIALLY ON SMACKDOWN LIVE!!!!!!!!!!! :mark :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cool, I prefer Balor over Braun. Both suck, but I like Alex Wright 2.0 over Big Show 2.0


----------



## Headliner

Just when I had interest in AJ & Balor being on the same show, they pull this.:francis


----------



## Mordecay

Hi Finn


----------



## Prayer Police

So, both the IC and US titles are on Smackdown?


----------



## Doddsy_V1

Yes! Finn gonna kill it on SD!


----------



## Joseph92

I rather have Joe than Balor on Smackdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ok Balor needs to get beat down and Gallows and Anderson need to make the save. They need to do the Bullet Club on SD


----------



## Chris22

Finn on SmackDown!!!!!!!!!! Wanted this for long!

Cesaro tagging with Rusev & Nak? Where's Sheamus?


----------



## ElTerrible

I´ll judge this through the eyes of a 10 year old kid and decided whether they´d like it.

I guess they would have loved that opening segment, so good writing.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Balor? Piss break time.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Prayer Police said:


> So, both the IC and US titles are on Smackdown?


Like i said before Joe is going to Raw.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Not to be that guy but KO literally looked like a fan in the ring with New Day.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Joseph92 said:


> I rather have Joe than Balor on Smackdown.


RAW already picked. Joe is still on SD. One of them is just losing the belt.


----------



## Jedah

Damn, I'm gonna miss Joe on SmackDown. 

Although Balor needed that move badly.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

This makes no sense at all tbh. It means Finn is gonna drop the title.


----------



## ElTerrible

Replacing Miz with Balor. That´s a loss for Smackdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> RAW already picked. Joe is still on SD. One of them is just losing the belt.


Joe will get move to raw lol


----------



## emerald-fire

It's sad to see The Prizefighter being reduced to doing silly comedy stuff with The New Day.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Headliner said:


> Just when I had interest in AJ & Balor being on the same show, they pull this.:francis


Well, there goes my vision of all members of the Balor Club aka Bullet Club in one brand. :mj2


----------



## RapShepard

Whats the over/under on KO turning heel tonight?


----------



## -XERO-

Big O.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118306890025291776
Now, Alex Wright.


----------



## RainmakerV2

If KO isnt turning ill eat my own shirt.


----------



## patpat

Balor stopped smelling like an idiot....DAMN


----------



## birthday_massacre

emerald-fire said:


> It's sad to see The Prizefighter being reduced to doing silly comedy stuff with The New Day.


Unless he turns on Kofi to start a feud.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I don't know why, but Balor feels like he always should be part of Smackdown. Very good draft pick.


----------



## jky2k15

birthday_massacre said:


> Joe will get move to raw lol


This. 

If one of them loses the belt--you still gotta move whoever wins the US title to Raw. Just move Joe to Raw.


----------



## The3




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

RainmakerV2 said:


> If KO isnt turning ill eat my own shirt.


I'm gonna hold you to this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

birthday_massacre said:


> Joe will get move to raw lol


Is there a rule that says that a mid card champ that gets moved has to move the other? No, because kayfabe comparing the belts as 'the mid card ones' would be stupid.

So I believe Balor or Joe loses their belt next PPV.


----------



## Chan Hung

So where is Bryan going?


----------



## Joseph92

TheLooseCanon said:


> RAW already picked. Joe is still on SD. One of them is just losing the belt.


Well if that happens then that is good. I saw in the Raw forum last night that some people think Joe will just show up on Raw next week.


----------



## -XERO-

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Lol at the Rusev and Shinsuke laughing shot!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118307231009837056


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

The3 said:


>


Yup, Owens was always a goof even when he was just Steen. :lol


----------



## Punk_316

WWE needs to recruit Frank Thomas asap.


----------



## RapShepard

emerald-fire said:


> It's sad to see The Prizefighter being reduced to doing silly comedy stuff with The New Day.


You do realize him being a "prize fighter" was just heel bullshit to justify him being a PoS. He's never been presented as a legit badass for long periods of time.


----------



## wkc_23

Balor and Ali might be really good.


----------



## emerald-fire

birthday_massacre said:


> Unless he turns on Kofi to start a feud.


I really wanted to see a face run with the Prizefighter gimmick for Owens. It would've been better if they had held off his return until after WM.


----------



## bradatar

This could be a good match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. G

Another day, another 6-man tag team main event


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Balor vs Ali?!

Yes!

Got my boy Ali here!


----------



## RockOfJericho

Poor Ali. First Kofi took his title show, then Vince took his first name.


----------



## troubleman1218

patpat said:


> being delusional won't make you right
> *3 times world champion/royal rumble winner/beat lesnar at mania for the title/has win every single mania he has been in ( 6 or 7 victories)/his hot like crazy with the crowd *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> => midcard, people here are delusional,


Midcarders can be over as fuck too LOL. Does that make them Main Eventers? No!

Seth is a Midcarder pretending to be a Main Eventer just like Jeff Jarrett (hence me calling him Seth Jarrett).


----------



## Leather Rebel

Remember that they always do a last minute shake-up with a more few moves, mostly mid-low and low card guys, after Smackdown Live or over the week.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Balor about to have MOTN two days in a row.


----------



## finalnight

So that's how New Day lured Paige in, with all that hip motion.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I can get down with Ali/Bálor! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This Ali is a light bright version of Glacier. Clown.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is there a rule that says that a mid card champ that gets moved has to move the other? No, because kayfabe comparing the belts as 'the mid card ones' would be stupid.
> 
> So I believe Balor or Joe loses their belt next PPV.


Because every time there is an IC and US champion and one gets moved, the other does too.

Joe was stick last night and couldnt make the show. It had to be re-written.

So what you think they will keep both titles on SD?

Someone with either the IC or US title will have to move to raw.

So your BS with raw already drafted it mooted. Someone with a title is moving to raw. The easiest solution is joe.


----------



## emerald-fire

RapShepard said:


> You do realize him being a "prize fighter" was just heel bullshit to justify him being a PoS. He's never been presented as a legit badass for long periods of time.


Whatever he was, he shouldn't be doing that stupid dance stuff. Doesn't suit him one bit.


----------



## Jedah

>Sees Finn Balor vs. Mustafa Ali. :mark

........THEY CHANGED HIS NAME TO "ALI?!" fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

JUST STAHP IT VINCE.


----------



## Stellar

Balor on SDL.. Only way i'll ever care about Balor again is if Gallows/Anderson joins him.


----------



## bradatar

Punk_316 said:


> WWE needs to recruit Frank Thomas asap.




I met him like a year ago. What a unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> You do realize him being a "prize fighter" was just heel bullshit to justify him being a PoS. He's never been presented as a legit badass for long periods of time.


 back in nxt he was so fucking BADASS, I could even buy him kicking Lesnar's ass, he was legit as fuck, and making him debut by kicking Cena's ass was awesome...


----------



## Leather Rebel

Now made sense why Andrade beat Balor yesterday.


----------



## Punk_316

Ali needs a new theme asap


----------



## RapShepard

emerald-fire said:


> Whatever he was, he shouldn't be doing that stupid dance stuff. Doesn't suit him one bit.


I don't mind getting silly face Owens for now, ornery heel Owens needed a break.


----------



## jky2k15

Leather Rebel said:


> Now made sense why Andrade beat Balor yesterday.


That was my thought as soon as he lost. 

You switch shows and it's like you never lost.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Balor to take another L in two consecutive nights? They treat their midcard champs like dog shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize him being a "prize fighter" was just heel bullshit to justify him being a PoS. He's never been presented as a legit badass for long periods of time.
> 
> 
> 
> back in nxt he was so fucking BADASS, I could even buy him kicking Lesnar's ass, he was legit as fuck, and making him debut by kicking Cena's ass was awesome...
Click to expand...

Now hes a dancing geek :vince


----------



## TheLooseCanon

birthday_massacre said:


> Because every time there is an IC and US champion and one gets moved, the other does too.
> 
> Joe was stick last night and couldnt make the show. It had to be re-written.
> 
> *So what you think they will keep both titles on SD?*
> 
> Someone with either the IC or US title will have to move to raw.


The post that you're replying to states that I believe one of them will drop their belt in the next PPV. They've done this before.

IF, Joe was sick and couldn't make RAW last night, I can see that. But if he wasn't, RAW is done choosing.


----------



## emerald-fire

RapShepard said:


> I don't mind getting silly face Owens for now, ornery heel Owens needed a break.


He needs to be a badass face, not a silly or goofy one.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> back in nxt he was so fucking BADASS, I could even buy him kicking Lesnar's ass, he was legit as fuck, and making him debut by kicking Cena's ass was awesome...


I'd say he was a better heel, but attacking the smaller Sami Zayn from behind and attacking announcers isn't what I'd call badass. To each their own though.


----------



## wkc_23

Balor needs to go heel at some point.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Is this match for the title? I was not paying attention to the announcer.


----------



## -XERO-

TheLooseCanon said:


> This Ali is a light bright version of Glacier. Clown.


----------



## ElTerrible

Balor really needs to invest in a proper outfit. He always looks like a jobber. Long black pants with some gold+red in them or something would look much better than this crap. Who wears blue speedos with a leather jacket? Not even a homosexual in the 80s.


----------



## Chris22

Samoa Joe apparently couldn't make RAW due to sickness so he'll just show up next week with the US Championship like he was supposed to.


----------



## troubleman1218

birthday_massacre said:


> Is this match for the title? I was not paying attention to the announcer.


No


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Heh, in a way, Balor's gear basically spoiled his jump to SD. Curious on which RAW talent he'll drop the IC Title to in order to keep things balanced.



Prayer Police said:


> Big-O!!?


God, they really missed the boat by not giving him and Ryder a tag title run, especially since they we're infinitely more appealing than the Hype Bros.

He's still quite young and remains in great shape, but I honest to God think that they won't sign him out of spite against Ryder.


----------



## RapShepard

emerald-fire said:


> He needs to be a badass face, not a silly or goofy one.


I just don't get the want for Owens to be a badass. Looks matter, the same way it's hard to sell Cena or Reigns as an underdog, its hard to sell the short and chubby Owens as a badass. If he's going to be face long, he makes sense as the blue collar every man, not the tough guy.


----------



## Leather Rebel

RapShepard said:


> You do realize him being a "prize fighter" was just heel bullshit to justify him being a PoS. He's never been presented as a legit badass for long periods of time.


I can argue that he was a real bad ass prize fighter until HHH help him won the UC, when he become just another chicken shit heel. 

Nevertheless, maybe I'm alone but I'm enjoying this face turn of Owens, but thinking about it, Smackdown don't have a lot of top heels, so maybe they're indeed turning him tonight.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> I'd say he was a better heel, but attacking the smaller Sami Zayn from behind and attacking announcers isn't what I'd call badass. To each their own though.


well a lot of people found it badass and at least he looked legit. making your debut by kicking Cena's ass is a big deal....now he is in this...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chris22 said:


> Samoa Joe apparently couldn't make RAW due to sickness so he'll just show up next week with the US Championship like he was supposed to.


That makes sense if he couldn't make RAW.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> I just don't get the want for Owens to be a badass. Looks matter, the same way it's hard to sell Cena or Reigns as an underdog, its hard to sell the short and chubby Owens as a badass. If he's going to be face long, he makes sense as the blue collar every man, not the tough guy.


Dusty Rhodes was a bad ass and has the some body type as Owens


----------



## emerald-fire

RapShepard said:


> I just don't get the want for Owens to be a badass. Looks matter, the same way it's hard to sell Cena or Reigns as an underdog, its hard to sell the short and chubby Owens as a badass. If he's going to be face long, he makes sense as the blue collar every man, not the tough guy.


Let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## SAMCRO

So is Kofi ever gonna get an actual singles feud over the WWE title or just continue to do meaningless tag matches with New Day? 

Thats one thing i wanted if he won it was to get him the fuck away from New Day and separate him a little bit so he stands out more. But right now he might as well be a tag champion, still wearing the same goofy matching gear, always alongside Woods and Big E, and doing nothing but tag matches, its as if the WWE title is now in the tag division.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Maybe he'll drop the title at that Shield PPV


----------



## Leather Rebel

Can we all agree that FINALLY Owens and Zayn are in different brands? That toxic relationship is finally over.


----------



## domotime2

Balor vs. AJ is such a stupid obvious feud that can last until summerslam. I dont get it. It's the fact the WWE doesn't do obvious, easy to write storylines. Things that could involve MULTIPLE people on the roster (Club, club members)...things that are gonna be way better than whatever else you're gonna do anyway....


----------



## Prosper

I'm gonna say Lesnar for the FOX move. Seems obvious to me. If it's Roman, it's even more obvious but I would like to think its Lesnar.

The thing though is that Lesnar is never there so SD would be losing out while RAW gains a huge star in AJ. Maybe they move Reigns and Lesnar at the same time.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SAMCRO said:


> So is Kofi ever gonna get an actual singles feud over the WWE title or just continue to do meaningless tag matches with New Day?
> 
> Thats one thing i wanted if he won it was to get him the fuck away from New Day and separate him a little bit so he stands out more. But right now he might as well be a tag champion, still wearing the same goofy matching gear, always alongside Woods and Big E, and doing nothing but tag matches, its as if the WWE title is now in the tag division.


I think owens will turn on him and that will be his next feud.


----------



## Dolorian

This is a match that could be done in 205 Live no problem.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

RapShepard said:


> I just don't get the want for Owens to be a badass. Looks matter, the same way it's hard to sell Cena or Reigns as an underdog, its hard to sell the short and chubby Owens as a badass. If he's going to be face long, he makes sense as the blue collar every man, not the tough guy.


Personality also matters and being fat doesn't mean someone won't kick your ass. A fat guy would be more likely to kick your ass than some skinny nerd.


----------



## Mango13

Leather Rebel said:


> Can we all agree that FINALLY Owens and Zayn are in different brands? That toxic relationship is finally over.


This was the first thing I thought of when KO came out. I was like thank fuck they are on different shows we don't have to watch them feud or wrestle eachother for the 6 millionth time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

ElTerrible said:


> Balor really needs to invest in a proper outfit. He always looks like a jobber. Long black pants with some gold+red in them or something would look much better than this crap. Who wears blue speedos with a leather jacket? Not even a homosexual in the 80s.


He looks like a jobber because of his size and bland character.

The trunks and boots are classic. Every legend in wrestling wore underwear and boots. Pants in your prime made you a jobber, yes including overrated Michaels.


----------



## patpat

do people on this fucking forum all look like some greek god? the way these wrestlers are being criticized for their bodies, I guess everyone here is some kind of 189cm body builder built guy with iron abs...like...where does this idea that wrestlers are body builders even comes from?........


----------



## birthday_massacre

patpat said:


> do people on this fucking forum all look like some greek god? the way these wrestlers are being criticized for their bodies, I guess everyone here is some kind of 189cm body builder built guy with iron abs...like...where does this idea that wrestlers are body builders even comes from?........


Its funny how people shit talk Owens when he is one of the best workers in the company and can out wreslte wrestlers that are all jacked up.


----------



## domotime2

Ali needs a manager or be like the 3rd guy in a stable


----------



## wkc_23

Damn, that looked brutal.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Balor as IC champ on SDL seems like a bigger deal.

I know he's only been on SDL for several minutes, but still lol.

He was just lost on Raw.


----------



## ElTerrible

Btw if SD needs a new authority figure, would it be beyond Vince to troll with Steph as the big acquisition. 0


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Matches like this do nothing for me. I've seen hundreds if not thousands of flippy flop matches. They never do anything I haven't seen before. Learn how to cut a promo.


----------



## jky2k15

Solid match.


----------



## kingnoth1n

TheLooseCanon said:


> He looks like a jobber because of his size and bland character.
> 
> The trunks and boots are classic. Every legend in wrestling wore underwear and boots. Pants in your prime made you a jobber, yes including overrated Michaels.


Bold statement bro. Diesel, taker and Bret were booked strong af as well, and Taker drew.


----------



## Chris22

Nice win for Finn! 

I'm just glad he's on the same show as the WWE Championship. I hope it happens!


----------



## bradatar

Rezar should return and eat Finn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

At least they ain't jobbing his ass out.


----------



## Kabraxal

Great match. Balor should be good for the IC title.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The WWE champion has fucking pancakes in his hand right now.


----------



## Mox Girl

How has KO never eaten a pancake before?! :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

ElTerrible said:


> Btw if SD needs a new authority figure, would it be beyond Vince to troll with Steph as the big acquisition. 0


If its a troll it would be Drew or Corbin


----------



## RapShepard

Leather Rebel said:


> I can argue that he was a real bad ass prize fighter until HHH help him won the UC, when he become just another chicken shit heel.
> 
> Nevertheless, maybe I'm alone but I'm enjoying this face turn of Owens, but thinking about it, Smackdown don't have a lot of top heels, so maybe they're indeed turning him tonight.


I just don't see the argument for KO being a bad ass heel. He's had moments though.

But yeah face KO has been cool




patpat said:


> well a lot of people found it badass and at least he looked legit. making your debut by kicking Cena's ass is a big deal....now he is in this...


Beating Cena was a nice debut. You can have bad ass moments without your character being badass. For example Miz getting the upperhand on Cena before their Mania match was bad ass, but the Miz character wasn't a bad ass. 




birthday_massacre said:


> Dusty Rhodes was a bad ass and has the some body type as Owens


Dusty Rhodes was about 4 to 5 inches taller. And no he wasn't presented as a badass, he was presented as the relatable every man. There's a reason he was called the American Dream and not the American Badass


----------



## Trophies

Where's the damn syrup?!


----------



## Prosper

Right choice. Its gonna be a while before Mustafa Ali gains his momentum back.


----------



## kingnoth1n

our World champ carrying around pancakes


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

It's hard to find diners that make great pancakes. they're always better homemade.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is what they're doing with the WWE champ? This is the New Day tho! :lol


----------



## FITZ

These two are still a thing?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

The Queen is staying on Smackdown Live and will beat Carmella!!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay

Andrade in RAW and Charlotte on SD? Someone is not happy about that relationship


----------



## AngryConsumer

Vince keeping Andrade and Charlotte apart, huh? :lol


----------



## Punk_316

Kofi's gotta move away from the pancake shit


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Lol at this commercial trying to associate real champs like Austin and Rock with the failures of today.


----------



## RapShepard

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Personality also matters and being fat doesn't mean someone won't kick your ass. A fat guy would be more likely to kick your ass than some skinny nerd.


I'd give you that if KOs character had a bad ass personality. As a heel he's much closer to a Jericho wise ass than a Drew "all i want to do is fight" type.


----------



## Himiko

Oh my God Kofi Kingston is WWE Champion [emoji2960][emoji2960]

Now and again it sinks in and it shocks me [emoji2960]


----------



## Prosper

KO is probably gonna turn tonight. Calling it now. It makes sense for Kofi's first feud. KO had the match against Bryan first when Vince put him in, and Bryan can't use his rematch clause.


----------



## wkc_23

KO eating pancakes has to be Vince's idea cause of his body type.


----------



## ElTerrible

Is WWE showing all the great belts from the past to make even the last fan realize what a generic garbage these new belts are? 

All that´s missing is "these replicas are much cheaper to produce, so we make a bigger profit, now go buy one at wwe.com at a 40% discount".


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Time for a piss break.


----------



## birthday_massacre

prosperwithdeen said:


> KO is probably gonna turn tonight. Calling it now. It makes sense for Kofi's first feud. KO had the match against Bryan first when Vince put him in, and Bryan can't use his rematch clause.


Since we all think that and it makes the most sense knowing Vince he wont do it ha ha ha


----------



## Prosper

Have we seen Charlotte since Mania? lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

Come on, almost 40 minutes and only one pick. Show me new faces already.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ElTerrible said:


> Is WWE showing all the great belts from the past to make even the last fan realize what a generic garbage these new belts are?
> 
> All that´s missing is "these replicas are much cheaper to produce, so we make a bigger profit, now go buy one at wwe.com at a 40% discount".


Yeah the WWE titles look like shitty ones people make in create a belt in WWE2k


----------



## bradatar

prosperwithdeen said:


> Have we seen Charlotte since Mania? lol




She’s been gettin that TENQUILOOOO time in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n

He def shouldnt turn yet, we need long term booking. Just have them do a tag or something and build trust.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Leather Rebel said:


> Come on, almost 40 minutes and only one pick. Show me new faces already.


Yeah i thought for sure we were getting Pete Dunne vs R Truth


----------



## Mox Girl

The weird dinosaur bird thing is back :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

If this isn't Bray Wyatt...


----------



## DammitChrist

I was going to do this earlier, but I couldn't find the official Smackdown thread because it was merged with another one:

- Will Brock Lesnar or Roman Reigns end up being the biggest acquisition for the blue brand in this shakeup?
- Who will be the first challenger to face Kofi Kingston for the WWE title?
- Which woman will be willing to step up from the blue brand to challenge Becky Lynch for one of her titles?
- What is next for Daniel Bryan after losing his WWE title last week?
- Who will be the next challengers for the Hardy Boyz after just winning the tag titles last week?

Find out on the next (ongoing) edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## bradatar

Pancakes without syrup???? FOH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

kingnoth1n said:


> Bold statement bro. Diesel, taker and Bret were booked strong af as well, and Taker drew.


Booked strong yes, but legendary? I'm talking Hogan, Flair, Austin, Rock, Hansen, Antonio Inoki, etc. El Santo is the only G that could rock pants. 

I'm not a fan of Taker, the gimmick of an undead zombie wrestler that struck lightning out of his hands never clicked. Wonder why.....his Ministry gimmick was the best time with that character. Dropped the zombie promo shit, and started a cult.

I like Bret though.


----------



## Joseph92

Watch KO be in the bathroom for the rest of the show because he ate all those cold pancakes.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Can we not cut from Carmella bouncing up and down to fat boy eating pancakes?


----------



## Doddsy_V1

KO getting subbed out for Roman


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Carmella has filled out quite nicely below the waist since 2016.


----------



## Dolorian

That puppet or the Annabelle doll to be the biggest acquisition to be announced by Vince later tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Vince is literally thinking to himself


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Balor/Ali match was good while the Kofi/KO nonsense is pure unadulterated crap. Overall a very weak installment of SDL so far.


----------



## wkc_23

Hope this shit ends quickly.


----------



## Mango13

Charlotte? time for a piss break


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> do people on this fucking forum all look like some greek god? the way these wrestlers are being criticized for their bodies, I guess everyone here is some kind of 189cm body builder built guy with iron abs...like...where does this idea that wrestlers are body builders even comes from?........





birthday_massacre said:


> Its funny how people shit talk Owens when he is one of the best workers in the company and can out wreslte wrestlers that are all jacked up.


Wait do you guys think look can't make it harder to sell a character. Would you be easily sold with Alexa playing a monster heel, what about Braun playing a Rey Mysterio type underdog, what about a Trevor Murdoch playing a cunning heel? KO is a great wrestler, but it's a hard sell for him as a badass when he's physically smaller than a lot of the roster and doesn't appear to be in shape (though clearly he is) not to mention his character fishes for cheers and is more a wise ass than anything


----------



## Himiko

Kevin Owens is the new Mick Foley


----------



## Dolorian

The Queen :mark


----------



## Ham and Egger

KO is in the NEW DAY! :yes:


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> Andrade in RAW and Charlotte on SD? Someone is not happy about that relationship


They aren't married, they've come out and said they try to keep married couples together never said anything about people who are dating.


----------



## Himiko

Finally, a REAL star! WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Punk_316

Chances we actually see Asuka tonight?


----------



## Mox Girl

Why does Charlotte hate Canada :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Bliss time after this piss break


----------



## ElTerrible

kingnoth1n said:


> He def shouldnt turn yet, we need long term booking. Just have them do a tag or something and build trust.


While I agree about long-term booking, yes he should turn tonight. It´s all about context. No self-respecting superstar should put up with this garbage for more than a single day.


----------



## Jedah

Come on now this shit isn't Raw. Stop dragging your feet and reveal a new face already.

Charlotte still being a heel is good though.


----------



## kingnoth1n

I like how Charlotte didnt take her ball and go home post mania....and Mella is getting the no entrance treatment!


----------



## rbl85

What is the point of this match ?


----------



## Trophies

The vagina trophy is out there.


----------



## RapShepard

kingnoth1n said:


> I like how Charlotte didnt take her ball and go home post mania....and Mella is getting the no entrance treatment!


Trophy needs TV time


----------



## Prosper

Charlotte is gonna fuck up that flip she does during her entrance one day. Its gonna be funny as shit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Ham and Egger said:


> KO is in the NEW DAY! :yes:


Hopefully for another hour until he beats the shit outta Kofi.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Bray's segment on SD. We still can have that long awaited Sister Abigail VS Demon Balor match, baby.


----------



## Mox Girl

Is there any blonde WWE woman that Corey doesn't like cos he's obsessed with Charlotte, Alexa, Mandy and now Lacey Evans :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

rbl85 said:


> What is the point of this match ?


To reveal a new Smackdown chick after the match. Since they did it this way instead of the new girl wrestling, it's gotta be Bliss.


----------



## kingnoth1n

In this dumpster fire of a thread, everyone in here wants everyone to turn and wants "new faces," as if they are new. The laughs keep coming.


----------



## Jedah

.............They're actually fucking continuing this past the break? fpalm

What a shitty match. Just end it and reveal the next person already.


----------



## Trophies

I'm guessing the second hour will be filled with the shakeups.


----------



## Ham and Egger

prosperwithdeen said:


> Charlotte is gonna fuck up that flip she does during her entrance one day. Its gonna be funny as shit.


I've been waiting ages, bruh. AGES.


----------



## -XERO-

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Vince is literally thinking to himself


----------



## ElTerrible

Would make so much sense to have Carmella win here, advance either the Carmella got her number storyline or open a new does Charlotte suffer from post Mania depression storyline.

Of course Charlotte will just win, which does nothing for either.


----------



## bradatar

They dropped the ball with Owens not having a flask of syrup on here and saying something along the lines of “I’m Canadian, of course I carry this everywhere”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

So is this where Paige brings her friends in, or did they nix that plan?


----------



## birthday_massacre

So will Vince "forget" about Paige brining in a tag team or will it be the sky pirates being called up for a SD pick.

Its been 45 mins and only one pick.

They need like a least 5 more people and the main event wont introduce anyone either.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

prosperwithdeen said:


> Charlotte is gonna fuck up that flip she does during her entrance one day. Its gonna be funny as shit.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Wonder if it is Sasha


----------



## Mr. G

rbl85 said:


> What is the point of this match ?


Fair question, and I get a feeling it'll apply to every match on this show tonight


----------



## Stellar

The match isn't that bad. I do assume that one of the RAW women are coming out after this match though, whether it is Alexa or Ember Moon or whomever.


----------



## SAMCRO

I miss the old way of doing the draft where they drew names from a cage and we got a shot of the superstars reaction, something about guys just showing up kinda bothers me. I mean they used to not tell the superstar who was being drafted and we got to see their legit first reaction to it, them just already being there and popping up takes away from that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

kingnoth1n said:


> In this dumpster fire of a thread, everyone in here wants everyone to turn and wants "new faces," as if they are new. The laughs keep coming.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> Wait do you guys think look can't make it harder to sell a character. Would you be easily sold with Alexa playing a monster heel, what about Braun playing a Rey Mysterio type underdog, what about a Trevor Murdoch playing a cunning heel? KO is a great wrestler, but it's a hard sell for him as a badass when he's physically smaller than a lot of the roster and doesn't appear to be in shape (though clearly he is) not to mention his character fishes for cheers and is more a wise ass than anything


 no one said look isn't important but people on this forum are annoying with that shit. ok fill your roster with a bunch of giant muscled guy who can barely make any entertaining match....see? the booking is much more important than the looking;. the charisma too, you need to play the character. the reason the taker was legit isn't just because he is a huge guy, the way he sold , the way he moved , looked at people were all important. you can book ko like a badass kickass, he is actually a fucking beast in the ring, ultra charismatic and a monster non the mic, those physical limitations are stupid and dismiss the point of a wrestler in the first place and seeing it in every single thread is annoying.


----------



## birthday_massacre

rbl85 said:


> What is the point of this match ?


None, it should have been the womens tag champs asking for a challenger, so Paige can intro her team.


----------



## Jedah

Well, wasn't that horrible?

This show has been structured poorly.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

A face will come out here.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

This match has gone on for too long. Women dont deserve more than a 5 minute match


----------



## The3

Charlotte and Carmella as a heel tag team holding the tag titles is the way to go


----------



## Prosper

Ham and Egger said:


> I've been waiting ages, bruh. AGES.


Imagine if the steel steps were on that side and she literally went leg first crashing into them :bryanlol :ha


----------



## Jedah

.................For the sake of Lars fucking Sullivan? Are you serious?


----------



## bradatar

Oh no why Truth? Fuck off Lars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218

Lars Snitsky.....again


----------



## Trophies

Lars is still fucking around both shows?


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm tired of Lars Sullivan already lol.


----------



## wkc_23

I'm already tired of this Lars, fucker.


----------



## Chris22

Lars lol!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ambrose Girl said:


> Is there any blonde WWE woman that Corey doesn't like cos he's obsessed with Charlotte, Alexa, Mandy and now Lacey Evans :lol


He is really is a mouth piece for Vince McMahon's penis.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Lars = Snitsky without a funny catchphrase


----------



## birthday_massacre

WTF is Lars on SD when he was drafted to Raw? FFS

Or is the WWE already ignoring the brand split


----------



## Dolorian

Good to see The Queen back in action after not being on the show last week.


----------



## Mango13

Lars Sullivan :beckylol this show has been absolute shit so far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. Lars. Lame. Stay on RAW.

I guess they brought him in for Big Dog food. :cole


----------



## bradatar

Bury this mother fucker truth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

troubleman1218 said:


> Lars Snitsky.....again


LOL, that cracked me up.


----------



## Headliner

Lars eyes lit up when he realized he'd be squashing a black guy.


----------



## kingnoth1n

NERDDDDDDS


----------



## Prosper

I think that was Charlotte's first win since October or November...other than Asuka


----------



## Boba Fett

I'm already tired of this Snitsky Knock - off


----------



## The3

Sullivan is part of what show?


----------



## Punk_316

Lars keeps gettin' crickets.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lars on SD.

:ha


----------



## patpat

lars Sullivan seems to have the same ability as drew, they absolutely kill the crowd with their mere presence...


----------



## Leather Rebel

I assume then that Lars is Smackdown Live bound, of they're already crapping on their own shake up with him showing in both shows?


----------



## Joe Goldberg

For whose sins are we getting punished by having this idiot on both shows?


----------



## Chris22

Why does nobody ever run away from Lars though?


----------



## The Capo

Knock off snitsky here again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

nm


----------



## rbl85

So they did this match just for Sullivan to appear ? XD


----------



## finalnight

I would be surprised if Lars is even on the wrestlemania pre-show next year.


----------



## Kabraxal

Can’t stand monsters in wrestling anymore. They are dull as shit.


----------



## finalnight

That looks like a casting couch episode about to happen.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Goldberg would have squashed this clown in 10 seconds.


----------



## Jedah

So what was the point of that entire match if it was just going to be Lars Sullivan?


----------



## AngryConsumer

One hour in... and still only one roster move that we know of?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Will Lars get the Braun Strowman push or Brodus Clay push?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Joe Goldberg said:


> For whose sins are we getting punished by having this idiot on both shows?


Its Vince trolling the WWE fans


----------



## Dolorian

Lars Flopillan should go back to NXT.


----------



## SAMCRO

Omg they're actually going with Becky 2 Belts as a thing ffs....


----------



## ElTerrible

LOOK AT THE POWER of SULLIVAN. 

Powerbomb to R-Truth, as rare as an Andre bodyslam.


----------



## Mordecay

That was a nice Liger Bomb ngl


----------



## Ham and Egger

R-Truth torpedo'd himself into Lars! kinda of reminded me of this:


----------



## The3

Here come's Becky time to see who her 2nd match at MITB will be for the blue belt (Lacey Evans is her red belt match)


----------



## Leather Rebel

That they call Becky 2 BELTS instead of 2 Championships really shock me.


----------



## jky2k15

Lars aint even getting squash matches, just squash segments. I guess to sell him as a psycho that doesn't care about the rules. But we've seen this how many times? He'll be pushed as this monster psycho and then lose to regular sized humans.


----------



## kingnoth1n

TheLooseCanon said:


> Booked strong yes, but legendary? I'm talking Hogan, Flair, Austin, Rock, Hansen, Antonio Inoki, etc. El Santo is the only G that could rock pants.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Taker, the gimmick of an undead zombie wrestler that struck lightning out of his hands never clicked. Wonder why.....his Ministry gimmick was the best time with that character. Dropped the zombie promo shit, and started a cult.
> 
> I like Bret though.


Takers longevity and lockerroom leadership can't be denied, he was the glue for years and years. I think his gimmick right before MoD was his best work actually; He was taker, but sorta badass and didn't take shit from Vince....Takers over huge with me up until End on an Era.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> no one said look isn't important but people on this forum are annoying with that shit. ok fill your roster with a bunch of giant muscled guy who can barely make any entertaining match....see? the booking is much more important than the looking;. the charisma too, you need to play the character. the reason the taker was legit isn't just because he is a huge guy, the way he sold , the way he moved , looked at people were all important. you can book ko like a badass kickass, he is actually a fucking beast in the ring, ultra charismatic and a monster non the mic, those physical limitations are stupid and dismiss the point of a wrestler in the first place and seeing it in every single thread is annoying.


I agree that you can't have a roster full of one body type. But I totally disagree that something like Taker works as well if he was say Bret Hart's size. Yes, you do need more than just the looks to sell any character. But if your look isn't matching the perception of your character it makes it that much harder to sell it. I can buy Owens as legit, but selling him as the guy nobody on the roster really wants to fight is a hard sell because he'll kick their ass easily. Especially given one of his best traits is he's charming and funny.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

I am impressed by Lars Sullivan! Great monster heel work IMO!


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Wonder if jeering from the fans would result in another panic attack for Snitsky 2.0


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I think Lars was originally called up to Raw and now has been drafted to SDL.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

I hope not his trash. Lars is a bootleg snitsky lol


----------



## Stellar

Charles Robinson making sure that Carmella gets to the back safely. What a nice man.


----------



## Mr. G

It's amazing how terrible Graves has become on commentary, he's literally all corny phrases and buzz words and wrestler nicknames now, it's tough to listen to


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> That was a nice Liger Bomb ngl


Clean as hell tbh.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Will Lars get the Braun Strowman push or Brodus Clay push?


Angry comedy jobber or dancing comedy jobber?


----------



## emerald-fire

Bray Wyatt and Lars Sullivan :goaway


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> I agree that you can't have a roster full of one body type. But I totally disagree that something like Taker works as well if he was say Bret Hart's size. Yes, you do need more than just the looks to sell any character. But if your look isn't matching the perception of your character it makes it that much harder to sell it. I can buy Owens as legit, but selling him as the guy nobody on the roster really wants to fight is a hard sell because he'll kick their ass easily. Especially given one of his best traits is he's charming and funny.


Ill take a bunch of owens or Balors over a bunch of Sullivans or Rybacks anyway


----------



## Calico Jack

I really like Lars, but he'll need to start having matches sooner rather than later, even if they're just squashes.


----------



## Mordecay

So they have an hour to Becky's announcement, Vince's announcement, Paige's announcement and the 6 man tag, they will barely have any time for call ups or matches


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Yes becky2belts next up.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

With Becky to come next and a stupid tag match, This has been a pretty average show for a Superstar shakeup. Just one draft until now.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Leather Rebel said:


> That they call Becky 2 BELTS instead of 2 Championships really shock me.


Only when they can make a buck off it it when it was convenient for them to say the word 'belt'.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

3-hour SDL tonight or would it have been advertised?


----------



## bradatar

Did Sanity just quit? Just saw a statement.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhalovski

Would be pretty dumb to have heel Vince announce babyface Roman coming to SD but... VINCE LOGIC!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mr. G said:


> It's amazing how terrible Graves has become on commentary, he's literally all corny phrases and buzz words and wrestler nicknames now, it's tough to listen to


That is what Vince does to you when he is yelling in your ear.


Just look at Cole on those network shows overseas when Vince is not in his ear. He is great.

Its also why Renee Young is a disaster on Raw bur was decent in NXT


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> Ill take a bunch of owens or Balors over a bunch of Sullivans or Rybacks anyway


Of the 4 give me Owens and Ryback. Dumb meathead bull Ryback should've got more focus.


----------



## RapShepard

Sasha would be a nice surprise. But probably Alexa.


----------



## wkc_23

Nice Superstar shake up we're having..........


----------



## Erik.

bradatar said:


> Did Sanity just quit? Just saw a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eric Young got drafted to Raw


----------



## Ace

Joe to Raw?

SD got fucked hard. Only way to even it is for both Brock and Roman to move.

As is SD ain't looking too flash.


----------



## NXT Only

Was the crowd muted?


----------



## bradatar

Erik. said:


> Eric Young got drafted to Raw















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare

Lars needs a manager


----------



## troubleman1218

Another replay of this shitty match? WE GET IT ALREADY


----------



## Leather Rebel

Man, I love Becky and I'm happy for her but doing that match for both belts was so stupid. I hope he chooses one brand and relinquish the other belt.


----------



## AngryConsumer

The Man! :mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

RapShepard said:


> Of the 4 give me Owens and Ryback. Dumb meathead bull Ryback should've got more focus.


Ryback should have been a star. Dude was jacked, could talk and the fans loved him.

Lars is just a doofus.


----------



## Dolorian

Let Asuka come out and beat Becky for the SD title.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is it me or has Becky cooled off considerably since winning the belts?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ace said:


> Joe to Raw?
> 
> SD got fucked hard. Only way to even it is for both Brock and Roman.


SD should be getting Reigns, Drew, Pete Dunne, and the Sky Pirates as well


Maybe Amber Moon comes out this segment as well


----------



## Erik.

bradatar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay?

Sanity is done because none of them are on the same roster anymore.


----------



## Punk_316

Another fucking WM recap


----------



## SAMCRO

Brock being the big announcement would be fucking terrible, he literally never shows up so what would be the point of drafting him?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I want Sasha to come out to tell Becky she's on SDL & want the SD title


----------



## Chris22

bradatar said:


> Did Sanity just quit? Just saw a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Alexander Wolfe just asked for his release.

But yeah, Eric Young on RAW. Killian left on SmackDown with Nikki Cross possibly. Yep, Sanity is literally dead.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Will the virtue signaling ever end?


----------



## RainmakerV2

wkc_23 said:


> Nice Superstar shake up we're having..........


SD is already stacked. Add Roman and or Lesnar and they're good to go.


----------



## wkc_23

Wish they would stop booking Becky to come out on each show cutting promos.


----------



## bradatar

Hmm no idea who could come out besides unfortunately Sasha..eww unless she loses like usual then LOLL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

SAMCRO said:


> Brock being the big announcement would be fucking terrible, he never literally shows up so what would be the point of drafting him?


 Big name, without Roman they're screwed.

They need both, lacking on star power big time.


----------



## Dolorian

WWEfan4eva said:


> I want Sasha to come out to tell Becky she's on SDL & want the SD title


That would be good too.


----------



## NXT Only

Ham and Egger said:


> Is it me or has Becky cooled off considerably since winning the belts?


Of course she did, her act was getting stale and Vince only made it worse.

We all said this would happen when she won, she literally had zero momentum.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SAMCRO said:


> Brock being the big announcement would be fucking terrible, he literally never shows up so what would be the point of drafting him?


Im still holding out my pipe dream its Jon Moxley lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Alexa Bliss


----------



## RapShepard

Dolorian said:


> Let Asuka come out and beat Becky for the SD title.


They really screwed that one up. I get they already had plans for Punk, but losing to Henry at Mania, then having Cena call him a whiner, then an unsuccessful heel turn just killed him.


----------



## The3

SAMCRO said:


> Brock being the big announcement would be fucking terrible, he never literally shows up so what would be the point of drafting him?


I see , so its Hogan the new GM?


----------



## birthday_massacre

I called it


----------



## Punk_316

Becky is slowly becoming 2001/2002 Jericho


----------



## troubleman1218

Ember Moon on SmackDown


----------



## -XERO-

Becky was like....


----------



## NXT Only

Ember needs this bad.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Happy to see Ember Moon!


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Same fucking promo for last 2 weeks.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Becky two belts ain't gonna get over...


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Hi Ember!! <3


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Oh my! :cole

It's......it's.....it's Ember Moon.


----------



## Mordecay

Ember has a mic fpalm


----------



## Chris22

Ember Moon! I wanted her on SmackDown sooooooo yes!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

I can fuck with Ember, hopefully they build up her character. Thick as fuck that's always nice to see.


----------



## bradatar

This is the first time I’ve heard Ember cut a promo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ember... :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Is it just me or is Ember Moons cadence like AJ Lee now lol


----------



## Mainboy

Bayley and Ember

No bad.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## wkc_23

Ember Moon and Bayley on Smackdown.


----------



## jky2k15

It's Baaaaayley


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Horsewomen don't handshake. Horsewomen gotta hug.


----------



## NXT Only

Bayley on SD is good as well.


----------



## Chris22

Bayley...zzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Trophies

Ember and Bayley. 

I guess Sasha is really gone.


----------



## troubleman1218

Punk_316 said:


> Becky is slowly becoming 2001/2002 Jericho


Tragic


----------



## kingnoth1n

Gah, Becky is back to her generic shit big time. She has 0 edge any more.


----------



## finalnight

This is the first time I can recall ember moon speaking.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

0 reaction for Bayley :kobelol :mj2


----------



## troubleman1218

Bayley getting booed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

JESUS. SD is getting destroyed in this shake up.


----------



## Jedah

I was expecting Ember, but not Bayley.

Raw got the short end of the stick as far as the women go. SD's women's division is pretty stacked now.


----------



## Punk_316

Ember got Sasha's spot LOL


----------



## bradatar

Bayley getting booed I fucking love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Line makes more sense as "a long time since we been on the same brand"


----------



## Doddsy_V1

Bayley....LOL


----------



## NXT Only

Why the hell are they booing?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Turn Bayley heel, she lost the fans.


----------



## SAMCRO

Bayley is fucking terrible, good god get her off the fucking mic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Her fucking promo skills lol


----------



## Headliner

Bayley getting booed. Yikes. If that continues WWE will have to act fast.


----------



## Godlike13

Baley got no reaction whatsoever. She needs to change herself up.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Man, Bayley getting straight boos. 

Damn.


----------



## Mordecay

RAW womens division is weak as hell right now


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH god vince is going to rush all the women picks now lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

"you want a hoog or sumthin?"


----------



## Leather Rebel

BAYLEY. YES, KEEP HER FAR AWAY OF ALEXA.
Also, Sasha should be angry because she always wanted to be part of Smackdown.


----------



## Chris22

IIconics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies

Let Becky become Becky 3 Belts.


----------



## RapShepard

NXT Only said:


> Why the hell are they booing?


It's bizzaro land Canada


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mordecay said:


> RAW womens division is weak as hell right now


Becky will lose the SD title and stay on raw


----------



## jky2k15

Feels like the entire women's division is on Smackdown--assuming Becky has to wind up on Raw


----------



## wkc_23

IIconics got mics.


----------



## Punk_316

Sasha and Bayley getting booed. This is amazing


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The IIconics are gold. I love the over the top comedy.


----------



## AngryConsumer

IICONICS :mark: :mark:


----------



## FITZ

Yikes at that reaction Bayley is getting. 80% silence and 20% boos...


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sasha got booed. And Bayley came out to crickets.


----------



## Dolorian

3 women tag match coming up I guess...


----------



## jky2k15

Mordecay said:


> RAW womens division is weak as hell right now


Just posted the same thing and saw your post haha 

Gotta assume Becky winds up on Raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Kairi time motherfuckers! :mark:


----------



## Calico Jack

All this time and Bayley is still a terrible promo.


----------



## rkolegend123

Bayley just can't handle negativity it seems like, she needs to add more personality to herself. Like go hug Becky or something do something entertaining then the fans won't shit on you


----------



## Empress

This is so painful to watch. Bayley is so ruined.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bayley's dad probably talked her out of quitting.


----------



## Jedah

At least it looks like the division is clear of piss.


----------



## finalnight

It would be in Baileys best interests to never speak live again.


----------



## birthday_massacre

So one pick in 45 mins then they give us 5 picks in 4 mins lol


----------



## Erik.

Ember Moon and Bayley.

All together with the charisma of Dean Malenko


----------



## wkc_23

Paige is so bad.. I don't even give a fuck :lol


----------



## Boba Fett

It's funny,everytime the IIconics have a mic my tv suddenly goes mute


----------



## Mordecay

So we are back to putting all the women in one segment


----------



## Nicky Midss

Bayley LMFAO


----------



## Mox Girl

Why is Corey freaking out about Mandy being on SD? She's been on SD for like a year :lmao


----------



## Chris22

SmackDown Women's Division looking pretty good!

Mandy interruption!! I love it!


----------



## kingnoth1n

Some baddddd promos here.


----------



## NXT Only

They're shitting on all the women.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Who brought the ghoul out?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Headliner said:


> Bayley getting booed. Yikes. If that continues WWE will have to act fast.


----------



## finalnight

Paige has such an awesome theme.


----------



## Punk_316

PAIGE HERE!


----------



## Stellar

Mandy interrupting Paige and then Corey freaking out. LOL


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Montreal cant give less fuck about women.


----------



## jky2k15

OK THERE IS NO WOMEN'S DIVISION ON RAW


----------



## Mox Girl

Paige says brand new superstars, and then introduces Asuka.... lol :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

wait what? Its not the sky pirates LMAO


----------



## bradatar

Asuka and Kairi should never lose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Kairi :mark:


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

I guess we aren't getting many acquisitions on SDL as far as the men go. Was hoping for Braun and Elias.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Oh boy, are you ready for THE PIRATE EXPERIENCE?


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Corey is thirsty as hell for Mandy lol


----------



## Jedah

KAIRI!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

LOL Asuka demoted to the tag division.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Did they move all of the women to Smackdown?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Uhh... Asuka is “brand new?” :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Kairi Sane on Smackdown


----------



## Boldgerg

Lol, they actually do look the same.


----------



## Punk_316

Mandy getting more cheers than Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Asuka relegated to tag matches. :heston


----------



## Headliner

Now they pair Asuka with someone that can speak English. :done


----------



## jky2k15

Leather Rebel said:


> Oh boy, are you ready for THE PIRATE EXPERIENCE?



I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE


----------



## Joseph92

So is Paige there manager now? If so that is good. They will not have to talk anymore.


----------



## Mango13

YAWN


----------



## Mox Girl

So which women does Raw have then? :lol

Happy for Kairi though


----------



## Erik.

There has been absolutely no thought gone into the shake-down :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This is actually entertaining.

Damn Raw sucked last night!


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol this fucking team.... let me guess they're teaming up cause they're both asian? yeah makes sense, fuck Io Shirai whos her actual best friend and team mate, just pair her up with the other asian woman...


----------



## birthday_massacre

Poor Io Shirai.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Kairi Sane debuts, to the sound of crickets.


----------



## Mordecay

8 woman tag incoming


----------



## finalnight

So Kairi Sane basically has to host WrestleMania next year right? From the pirate ship in the stadium during the entire show.


----------



## Dolorian

As expected Kairi called up. Her and Asuka will get the tag titles next.


----------



## Jedah

Kairi aside, that segment was a trainwreck. This entire show has been very badly laid out.

Bayley's gotta turn heel man, even though it's far too late for that.


----------



## The3

Friday Nights on FOX are going to be full of women tag matches


----------



## The Capo

Leather Rebel said:


> Oh boy, are you ready for THE PIRATE EXPERIENCE?




 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92

Do they realize that it is past 9pm and they only draft 1 guy so far??


----------



## Himiko

Ok 2 points 

1. I love Kairi Sane’s entrance music 

2. Asuka should be getting her women’s championship back


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ambrose Girl said:


> So which women does Raw have then? :lol
> 
> Happy for Kairi though


They will get Becky and have all the blondes Vince likes ha ha ha


----------



## Punk_316

ASUKA


----------



## Dolorian

So none of these women are facing Becky for the title then.

If not Charlotte, Asuka should be chasing the title. Or Sasha if she had moved to SD.


----------



## Prosper

This is such a mess


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Vince is racist lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Sad that Asuka is now tag team...but I do like the team.


----------



## bradatar

Raw got no one now























Wait never mind they got GOAT Tamina 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Kairi makes her debut with the pop which Ziggler got when he returned at RR.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

kingnoth1n said:


> Kairi Sane debuts, to the sound of crickets.


All her fans were hating on Lacey on another topic because the crowd was silent last night after Natalya put them all to sleep and now their darling gets no reaction on her actual debut. Hilarious.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Are Asuka and Kairi fucking attack dogs? Paige just sicced them on the womens division on command. :lol


----------



## Mordecay

IIconics getting better reactions than Ember, Bayley, Mandy and Sonya roud


----------



## kingnoth1n

Punk_316 said:


> Mandy getting more cheers than Bayley


She is way hotter.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Jedah said:


> Kairi aside, that segment was a trainwreck. This entire show has been very badly laid out.
> 
> Bayley's gotta turn heel man, even though it's far too late for that.


Yeah it was dumb, they should have introduced the single womens picks during Beckys interview, then instead of that stupid Charlotte match have the womens tag match there to introduce those two women tag teams.


----------



## Arktik

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Vince is racist lol


They are both Japanese throw them together!


----------



## emerald-fire

Give me a Becky vs Bayley match :mark :mark

I guess Becky goes to Raw now that SmackDown has new additions in Bayley, Ember and Kairi.


----------



## Chris22

birthday_massacre said:


> Poor Io Shirai.


Io still has a lot to do on NXT though, a lot of character development to go through (and a title to win) so i'm glad she's staying there.

Paige calling Asuka 'brand new' though....


----------



## Himiko

Dolorian said:


> So none of these women are facing Becky for the title then.
> 
> If not Charlotte, Asuka should be chasing the title. Or Sasha if she had moved to SD.




WWE can barely handle more than one women’s feud at a time, let alone two with the same woman on both brands lol 

They’re just gonna focus on Lacey vs Becky for now


----------



## RockOfJericho

Dare I say it, I've been entertained the past couple of nights, stupid things like Viking Experience name notwithstanding.


----------



## Erik.

The Oriental Experience.


----------



## Jedah

Honestly, the entire division looks like it's in tag team limbo now. :lmao

But Raw definitely got the worst of it as far as the women's division is concerned.

SD Women

- Charlotte
- Asuka
- Kairi
- Ember
- Bayley
- Sonya

Feel free to be cynical all you like but that's....a very solid lineup.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Can't wait for the Asuka heel turn to put Kairi over.


----------



## Kabraxal

Paige managing Asuka in a team? Whhhyyyy... Absolution would have been better.


----------



## Celphish

Awesome. Incoming The Pirate Experience


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118321293567258625


----------



## Dolorian

Himiko said:


> WWE can barely handle more than one women’s feud at a time, let alone two with the same woman on both brands lol
> 
> They’re just gonna focus on Lacey vs Becky for now


All the more reason for Becky to not hold both titles for long.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

If the girl is hot, no matter if she's heel or face she would get pops but if you're ugly like Bayley then you are literally handicapped because you've got an ugly face and a stupid character


----------



## Himiko

Bayley got lots of boos when she came out [emoji2960] and mentioning Sasha’s name got her even more boos [emoji2960]


----------



## bradatar

Everyone got real quiet about Kairi coming out to crickets. Lacey got more of a reaction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh god now we have a match LOL

So 30 minutes to announce a bunch of guys?

And 15 mins of that match will be the 6 man match


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> There has been absolutely no thought gone into the shake-down :lol


Everything is such a fuckin mess. They literally made these decisions like 15 minutes ago.



Mordecay said:


> IIconics getting better reactions than Ember, Bayley, Mandy and Sonya roud


Not gonna lie, The IIconics are growing on me as a team. Never though I'd say that. :ciampa


----------



## SAMCRO

Yay a giant never ending cluster fuck multi person tag match! this is literally WWE's favorite thing to do, turn a promo segment into a tag team match after interruptions.


----------



## Headliner

Kabraxal said:


> Paige managing Asuka in a team? Whhhyyyy... Absolution would have been better.


Asuka should have had a manager that can cut promos and speak since the moment she debuted on the main roster.


----------



## Mordecay

Sonya eating the elbow


----------



## Himiko

Dolorian said:


> All the more reason for Becky to not hold both titles for long.




I agree. I want Becky to have a good run with the Raw women’s championship and give the Smackdown women’s championship to Asuka. But I’m guessing that’s not gonna happen now that she’s in a tag team


----------



## birthday_massacre

Headliner said:


> Asuka should have had a manager that can cut promos and speak since the moment she debuted on the main roster.


Heyman would have been perfect. Make her the Brock of the womens division and destroy everyone on raw.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

45 minutes left and just one guy shakeup. Unsurprisingly this has been a trainwreck of a show.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Mordecay said:


> IIconics getting better reactions than Ember, Bayley, Mandy and Sonya roud


The power of charisma.


----------



## roblewis87

Smackdown has lost a lot of men and gained a lot of Women so far.


----------



## Prosper

I don't know how heel Bayley is gonna work


----------



## Joe Goldberg

bradatar said:


> Everyone got real quiet about Kairi coming out to crickets. Lacey got more of a reaction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's because she is hot. Life is easier when you are hot.


----------



## Nicky Midss

Bayley needs to be released immediately


----------



## TheLooseCanon

New wrestler finally enters. Cut to commercial.


----------



## Prayer Police

Friendship ended with Shirai. Now Asuka is my best friend.


----------



## looper007

birthday_massacre said:


> Heyman would have been perfect. Make her the Brock of the womens division and destroy everyone on raw.


She ain't blonde that wasn't never happening lol.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

birthday_massacre said:


> Heyman would have been perfect. Make her the Brock of the womens division and destroy everyone on raw.


I want this guy back










He made Thwagger tolerable.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Are some of y'all deaf? Kairi got a pop and she's over!


----------



## Chris22

Hopefully Becky drops the title to Ember then because now Asuka is in a tag team.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bayley, Ember Moon, Mandy Rose... Carmella.

Some nice azz on SDL.


----------



## Whacker

I love Bayley, but what a flop welcome from Montreal. They can eat one. 

And here we go with another everyone-tag-match. This concept is the anti-story model. 

Most noteworthy in all this... No news about Sasha Banks.


----------



## -XERO-

Erik. said:


> The Oriental Experience.







I'm part-Asian (Chinese) myself. I love the pairing, and this damn theme. lol :dance


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118321646828343296


----------



## Punk_316

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I want this guy back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made Thwagger tolerable.


Dutch is one of the greatest minds in wrestling history.


----------



## bradatar

Joe Goldberg said:


> That's because she is hot. Life is easier when you are hot.




Asians ain’t even my thing but Kairi is good looking. She’s no Lacey by any means.

My opinion is that Lacey has an interesting character while Kairi is I have no idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

Glad to see Kairi and Asuka!!


----------



## Kabraxal

Headliner said:


> Asuka should have had a manager that can cut promos and speak since the moment she debuted on the main roster.


True. But Paige doesn’t seem to fit with her already.


----------



## Jedah

SD definitely got the worse end of the men's side of things but cleaned up as far as women go.

Raw's women's division is really depleted right now.

Not that I think we'll get them, but there's a lot of interesting matchups in that division, compared to when it was just Asuka, Becky, and Charlotte last year.


----------



## ElTerrible

I didn´t hate the women´s segment, at least there was some logic/flow to it (two belts, we got two belts to Sonya/Mandy bringing up their past with Paige) until Ember Moon and Bayley suddenly forgot what they said they came out. This works so much better, if they don´t participate in the tag match.


----------



## roblewis87

The Raw division looks pretty average without Banks, Bayley and Moon, (Nia Injured)

Becky will full time that roster eventually but her feuds are going to be what Lacey Evans and Alexa Bliss until what they call up more from NXT?


----------



## Prosper

I want a Becky Lynch vs Sonya Deville feud NOW DAMMIT


----------



## -XERO-

-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118321403474907136


----------



## The Capo

What a shit show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whacker

I like the Asuka/Sane tag team. They at least look like a tag team.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chris22 said:


> Hopefully Becky drops the title to Ember then because now Asuka is in a tag team.


here is what I would do. If Becky is going to raw then make her face two women in a row at the next PPV to defend her title. So she can retain in the first match then have the 2nd match start immediately after, where she can drop the title to stay strong.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Is the production team of SDL on crack? There's literally been only one guy shake up and you go on to have a fucking 8 women tag match with 30 minutes and now another break.


----------



## Joseph92

roblewis87 said:


> Smackdown has lost a lot of men and gained a lot of Women so far.


SD is getting screwed in this draft!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Who gets a new theme first... Bayley or Reigns?


----------



## patpat

Bayley coming from nxt was literally thought to be the next John fucking cena, over with the crowd, her positivity and energy was LIFE! but in this wwe environment, the once spilling girl just looks so fucking depressed, is anyone expect from the guys like Seth or aj happy? 
I mean roman is earring boos again, same for Bayley, asuka Gott shit on, becky is handled crap content to deal with....has wwe ever looked this weak?


----------



## Himiko

Corey Graves suggesting he asks his girlfriend to bring her trophy’s pedestal back out so that another woman (Mandy) can stand on it [emoji2960]


----------



## roblewis87

i presume Smackdown will get Heavy Machinery and whoever Vince is going to announce plus possibly their opponent.


----------



## wkc_23

Bayley don't get cheered no more :lol... Might be time to turn her, Vince.


----------



## SAMCRO

So SDL gets a bunch of women and 2 men? lol wow, Raw got AJ Styles, War Raiders, Andrade, Rey Mysterio, The Usos, Joe, Ricochet, Miz, Naomi and Lacey. And SDL so far has got Balor, Bayley, Ember and Kairi, literally no tag teams and pretty much just 1 more person left to announce.


----------



## Trophies

Insane Elbow


----------



## Dolorian

Asuka is so good, this tag team thing is beneath her. Should be chasing the SD title.


----------



## Prosper

birthday_massacre said:


> here is what I would do. If Becky is going to raw then make her face two women in a row at the next PPV to defend her title. So she can retain in the first match then have the 2nd match start immediately after, where she can drop the title to stay strong.


I would do it the same way at the MITB PPV. Beats Lacey Evans then loses to Ember Moon or a Heel Bayley.


----------



## birthday_massacre

wasting Asuka and Kairi Sane in a shitty tag team division is such a waste.


----------



## Punk_316

I like Ember way better than Sasha


----------



## Mango13

Brand new Tag Champs eating the pin 2 nights in a row. This company is fucking retarded man.


----------



## looper007

Ham and Egger said:


> Are some of y'all deaf? Kairi got a pop and she's over!


People only hear what they want to suit their agenda to be honest. She's only hit the main roster and got a nice pop. Lacey been on for weeks now. Stupid thing to compare by some.


----------



## Mordecay

Mordecay said:


> Sonya eating the elbow


Nevermind :fuckthis


----------



## Himiko

Joe Goldberg said:


> 45 minutes left and just one guy shakeup. Unsurprisingly this has been a trainwreck of a show.




Lars Sullivan, Finn Balor, Ember Moon, Kairi Sane, Bayley 

Unless you mean just the men? In which case you’re still wrong lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

roblewis87 said:


> Smackdown has lost a lot of men and gained a lot of Women so far.


Smackdown is 2 hours and never had everybody on every week anyways.

Roman paired with Bryan, Owens, Joe, Orton is enough for 2 hours. New Day, Charlotte, Kairi, Balor, etc.

RAW is still going to be 3 hours of long, drawn out segments with jobbers. But now they won't have the SHIELD.


----------



## RockOfJericho

*Waits until the show is over to call the whole show a trainwreck*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Asuka and Saine got the crowd back in it atleast


----------



## DammitChrist

Kairi Sane got the victory :woo

The IIconics getting destroyed again :trips8


----------



## bradatar

So you guys can have Bayley and Ember Moon and we will take Joe and AJ LMAOOOO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87

Don't you harm Peyton Royce dammit.


----------



## Mox Girl

I love Kairi's theme.

So Lars is on SD officially?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Bailey is the ugliest chick in the ring no matter who she's in there with.


----------



## Chris22

I'm loving how Bayley is getting booed, Montreal knows she's a basic bitch.


----------



## Joseph92

SAMCRO said:


> So SDL gets a bunch of women and 2 men? lol wow, Raw got AJ Styles, War Raiders, Andrade, Rey Mysterio, The Usos, Joe, Ricochet, Miz, Naomi and Lacey. And SDL so far has got Balor, Bayley, Ember and Kairi, literally no tag teams and pretty much just 1 more person left to announce.


You would think would want to help Smackdown since they are heading to Fox soon.


----------



## Trophies

So Lars is officially on SD.


----------



## Himiko

looper007 said:


> She ain't blonde that wasn't never happening lol.




It is curious that the IIconics won titles as soon as Peyton dyed her hair blonde


----------



## Punk_316

Every bit of Bayley's offense is getting booed. She's the new Roman.


----------



## P Thriller

So the Raw women's division is officially trash lol.

Alexa Bliss
Alicia Fox
Dana Brooke
Lacey Evans
Liv Morgan
Mickie James
Naomi
Natalya
Nia Jax (Out for a long time)
Ruby Riott
Sarah Logan
Tamina
Zelina Vega

The better pray to GOd that Sasha Banks decides to come back and goes to Raw or Raw is never going to have a good woman's match again. Almost all of the good in-ring women competitors are on Smackdown.


----------



## Prosper

Becky has some pretty weak competition over on RAW. Lacey, Alexa, and Naomi? Really? 

The Man is getting screwed dammit. Everyone is on SD and Sasha Banks is gonna quit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Smackdown: Where The Big Girls Play. :vince$


----------



## Dolorian

Been saying it for years now, Bayley just doesn't have IT. She is a good hand in the ring but that's about it.


----------



## Kabraxal

prosperwithdeen said:


> I want a Becky Lynch vs Sonya Deville feud NOW DAMMIT


That would be a good match. Ember/Becky would be awesome too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I can't believe how badly SD is gonna look this year, especially the men. Holy shit.


----------



## Jedah

Lars on SD, isn't that exciting. :eyeroll


----------



## looper007

birthday_massacre said:


> wasting Asuka and Kairi Sane in a shitty tag team division is such a waste.


I definitely think in the case of Asuka it is. But it's a good thing for Kairi to build up a fanbase and get her face out there. She's got a load of star potential.

But I have to say I'm looking forward to Asuka/Kairi team with Asuka turning heel on Kairi at the end of it. also a great team to put those tag titles on to have great matches with.


----------



## Mordecay

Fans: "IIconics need more credibility to be champions"

WWE. "We beat them two nights in a row"

Well, it was nice while it lasted :darryl


----------



## birthday_massacre

Showstopper said:


> I can't believe how badly SD is gonna look this year, especially the men. Holy shit.


They need to get Reigns, Dunne and one other raw male like Braun or Drew, hopefully not Bobbyl


----------



## Stellar

Paige needs to ditch the heels if she is going to manage Asuka and Kairi. She towers over both of them. Especially Kairi.

Glad that Paige is still around and I can get in to liking this tag team.


----------



## Punk_316

Everyone is overreacting. The IIconics are playing funny/chicken shit heel characters.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Thank God B grade wrestler on B show


----------



## Jedah

Now I'm just waiting for the people that shat on Kairi and tried to pretend Lacey was over last night.



Showstopper said:


> I can't believe how badly SD is gonna look this year, especially the men. Holy shit.


They still have a strong lineup but yeah, Raw got the better of the men this year by a lot. Though there's still some time left.

Women is the reverse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

birthday_massacre said:


> They need to get Reigns, Dunne and one other raw male like Braun or Drew, hopefully not Bobbyl


I can't believe how badly they're getting treated.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Can we just get The Hardys vs The Dudleys vs Edge and Christian, one more time.

At Mania 36?!


----------



## Trophies

FOX isn't gonna be happy with this superstar lineup...


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah let's waste time on a Lars recap, that is certainly what everyone wants to see...


----------



## The3

Lars on SDLive , Let's just say it now he will win the rumble and go on to mania


----------



## Mox Girl

KO did a really good job with that intro I thought :lol


----------



## NXT Only

The Big O is killing it


----------



## Leather Rebel

Great for Kairi as a debut, but come on, they really need to pin the champions on both shows?


----------



## Chris22

I was hoping The Revival would go to SmackDown........


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Showstopper said:


> I can't believe how badly SD is gonna look this year, especially the men. Holy shit.



Rollins, Styles, Braun, Drew, I guess Miz

or

Roman, Bryan, Owens, Orton, Joe, Balor, and the show isn't even done.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

That was awesome by Big O!


----------



## Punk_316

Matt Hardy looks like a new man.


----------



## Whacker

P Thriller said:


> So the Raw women's division is officially trash lol.
> 
> Alexa Bliss
> Alicia Fox
> Dana Brooke
> Lacey Evans
> Liv Morgan
> Mickie James
> Naomi
> Natalya
> Nia Jax (Out for a long time)
> Ruby Riott
> Sarah Logan
> Tamina
> Zelina Vega
> 
> The better pray to GOd that Sasha Banks decides to come back and goes to Raw or Raw is never going to have a good woman's match again. Almost all of the good in-ring women competitors are on Smackdown.


Dear God you are right! Holy crap that is a gaping talent hole.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## RapShepard

:lmao Owens has been super fun tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre

So if Reigns isnt the pick by Vince then Reigns has to make the save on new day right


----------



## patpat

Showstopper said:


> I can't believe how badly SD is gonna look this year, especially the men. Holy shit.


I hope Vince starts booking smackdown when they move to fox , so hhh can have more power with raw ( which was the case for smackdown.) imagine what triple h and his team could do with a rollins vs aj rivalry! damn..


----------



## bradatar

KO is funny as shit tonight lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Matt, we forgot you guys were even champs!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Can we just get The Hardys vs The Dudleys vs Edge and Christian, one more time.
> 
> At Mania 36?!


Edge can't take another bump.


----------



## roblewis87

Don't like the IIconics being jobbed out to put over the trades.


----------



## looper007

Himiko said:


> It is curious that the IIconics won titles as soon as Peyton dyed her hair blonde


I know some on here want to deny it and say it's not a real thing. But it is true, Charlotte Ronda, and Alexa three of their most pushed stars in the last few years. Lacey getting a mega push out the gate and one of the IIconics dyes their hair and gets a title lol. Vince loves his blondes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rollins, Styles, Braun, Drew, I guess Miz
> 
> or
> 
> Roman, Bryan, Owens, Orton, Joe, Balor, and the show isn't even done.


Also, Miz, Andrade, Aleister Black, and Ricochet, Uso's. Joe might be on Raw, too.

Um. You were saying?

:lmao


----------



## Mango13

Showstopper said:


> I can't believe how badly SD is gonna look this year, especially the men. Holy shit.


Once again Smackdown getting absolutely fucked on the Shakeup.


----------



## P Thriller

Knowing Vince....he probably thinks that Roman Reigns is equal to Ricochet, Aleister Black, War Raiders, AJ STyles, Andrade, Mysterio, MIz and the Uso's combined. So to him this is probably a completely fair trade on the men's side.


----------



## Whacker

So Vince's mystery announcement. What if it's just Ronda Rousey?


----------



## bradatar

-XERO- said:


>




I love Randy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Showstopper said:


> I can't believe how badly they're getting treated.


Yeah they are getting fucked unless somethign crazy happens like they get Reigns, Dunne, and undisputed Era in the next 30 mins ha ha

And if Vince's pick is Brock, it will be even worse.


----------



## Dolorian

6 man tag match, time for a break...


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> I know some on here want to deny it and say it's not a real thing. But it is true, Charlotte Ronda, and Alexa three of their most pushed stars in the last few years. Lacey getting a mega push out the gate and one of the IIconics dyes their hair and gets a title lol. Vince loves his blondes.


anion denying it is dumb lol, Vince has his type wether its men or women..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Edge can't take another bump.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## birthday_massacre

Showstopper said:


> I can't believe how badly SD is gonna look this year, especially the men. Holy shit.


But the funny thing is, it will still be the better show.


----------



## Prosper

Heel turn incoming. KO vs Kofi in Saudi Arabia.

And where the fuck has Daniel Bryan been?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah they are getting fucked unless somethign crazy happens like they get Reigns, Dunne, and undisputed Era in the next 30 mins ha ha
> 
> And if Vince's pick is Brock, it will be even worse.


I think it's Reigns. But no one person can overcome the gap right now. Especially since it's just going to be babyface Reigns of the past 5 years doing the same thing he's done on Raw for 5 years.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Hardyz are being wasted in a dead division. They should be running the show like they did in TNA.


----------



## roblewis87

Lars on Smackdown because Raw can't have two monsters what with Braun being there too. 

Every week a squash, what a waste of a segment on a two-hour show.


----------



## SAMCRO

Just think about this, Raw gets AJ, Joe, War Raiders, Usos, Miz, Orton, Andrade, Mysterio, Lacey and Naomi. And SDL gets Bayley, Ember, Balor and Lars lol oh and 1 more surprise person which is likely Reigns, either way SDL got royally screwed over in the mens department, and they didn't even get a fucking mens tag team while Raw got Usos and War Raiders.


----------



## birthday_massacre

prosperwithdeen said:


> Heel turn incoming. KO vs Kofi in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> And where the fuck has Daniel Bryan been?


Didn't he get injured


----------



## Ham and Egger

prosperwithdeen said:


> Heel turn incoming. KO vs Kofi in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> And where the fuck has Daniel Bryan been?


Bryan is away with an undisclosed injury.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SAMCRO said:


> Just think about this, Raw gets AJ, Joe, War Raiders, Usos, Miz, Andrade, Mysterio, Lacey and Naomi. And SDL gets Bayley, Ember, Balor and Lars lol oh and 1 more surprise person which is likely Reigns, either way SDL got royally screwed over in the mens department, and they didn't even get a fucking mens tag team while Raw got Usos and War Raiders.


OH shit you are right, Revival should be going to SD too

Total forgot about them.


----------



## Whacker

Huh, there ya go. You have a brand new WWE champion. 

"What should we do with him?" 

"6-man tag match. This is what people want."


----------



## troubleman1218

Trophies said:


> FOX isn't gonna be happy with this superstar lineup...


Last I recall, WWE did two Shakeups last year.

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Showstopper said:


> Also, Miz, Andrade, Aleister Black, and Ricochet, Uso's. Joe might be on Raw, too.
> 
> Um. You were saying?
> 
> :lmao


I'll give you Miz. Ricochet is a ballet dancer. Who is Aleister Black. Usos lol. I didn't list New Day, yet you list Usos.

Point is, you're saying Smackdown has a shit male roster, when they have more known main event talent than RAW.

I know you like Seth Jarrett and happy to have lil AJ with him, but to say Roman, Bryan, Orton, Owens is shit?


----------



## looper007

prosperwithdeen said:


> Heel turn incoming. KO vs Kofi in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> And where the fuck has Daniel Bryan been?


I think the injured thing might be true. Probably waiting until Saudi Arabia is over to get him on the show and into a feud. Gives him time to heal up.


----------



## SparrowPrime

RAW has 71 active performers. Smackdown has 35. I get Raw has an extra hour.....but come on!!!


----------



## Himiko

Bryan Alvarez has been predicting for months that Smackdown Live would be screwed in this shake up. I didn’t agree, but I guess I was wrong ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Maybe Bryan really is hurt. There is zero reason for him not to be on tonight's show save for injury.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Marks are the biggest fuckers and liars I have ever seen. Those assholes would lie that they are not into Asian girls but keep on gushing over Kairi and Asuka.


----------



## bradatar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

wwe NEEDS to give creative freedom to their talents , Vince's booking is killing every fucking one


----------



## Erik.

birthday_massacre said:


> But the funny thing is, it will still be the better show.


But that's a bit like saying having AIDs is better than having cancer.

:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh gee Buddy Murphy,

It couldnt have been pete dunne


----------



## Trophies

Buddy Murphy on SD. There's something!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bray and Reigns need to be on the same show again.

Add The Undisputed Era, The Revival, Buddy Murphy, Apollo Crews and Tyler Breeze and call it a night.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Buddy Murphy!


----------



## RapShepard

Good get if they had a fucking midcard. But whatever happened to Blake?


----------



## Jedah

Oh good. Murphy. They needed that. And he deserves it too.


----------



## NotGuilty

biggest acquisition = the BIG SHOW


----------



## Chris22

Buddy Murphy on SmackDown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Future IC Champion!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joseph92

SparrowPrime said:


> RAW has 71 active performers. Smackdown has 35. I get Raw has an extra hour.....but come on!!!


71? Wow. Most of them will hardly get on TV I bet.


----------



## roblewis87

Raw should keep the gimmicks and Smackdown have the Wrestling. 

Lars is a way better fit on Raw.


----------



## bradatar

Vince keeping Buddy away from Alexa lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

bradatar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long before he falls out with AEW?


----------



## Himiko

Jaysus Buddy Murphy is ugly. I didn’t realise it until that close up


----------



## TheLooseCanon

bradatar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AEW got Kano?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'll give you Miz. Ricochet is a ballet dancer. Who is Aleister Black. Usos lol. I didn't list New Day, yet you list Usos.
> 
> Point is, you're saying Smackdown has a shit male roster, when they have more known main event talent than RAW.
> 
> I know you like Seth Jarrett and happy to have lil AJ with him, but to say Roman, Bryan, Orton, Owens is shit?


Yeah. Owens with how he gets booked? :lol Reigns, the same exact boring character he's been for 5 years now? Orton??????????? :lmao Dude hasn't given a fuck in 10 years and has done everything there is to do in this company numerous times over.

Come on.


----------



## NXT Only

I think Rollins is going to Smackdown.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Buddy Murphy on SD.


----------



## DammitChrist

Buddy fucking Murphy is on Smackdown now :mark: :mark:


----------



## Prosper

looper007 said:


> I think the injured thing might be true. Probably waiting until Saudi Arabia is over to get him on the show and into a feud. Gives him time to heal up.





Ham and Egger said:


> Bryan is away with an undisclosed injury.





birthday_massacre said:


> Didn't he get injured


Ahhh I didn't hear news on that. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## bradatar

RapShepard said:


> How long before he falls out with AEW?




Prob before all or nothing lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Buddy Murphy is a great acquisition for the brand but ffs theres been literally no big names so far or tag teams, Balor is it, and likely Reigns, while Raw got 5 big names and the two best tag teams in the company.


----------



## nsoifer

kingnoth1n said:


> Hope Vince has acquired AEW.


I hope it is vice versa.


----------



## -XERO-

Bayley SHOULD turn heel, but I'll still love her either way (*beyond* the gimmick ❤). lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118319966200057856


----------



## roblewis87

RapShepard said:


> How long before he falls out with AEW?


Aries is a loose cannon, AEW don't need him.


----------



## safc-scotty

Buddy on Smackdown, time for the Best Kept Secret to shine :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

Buddy Murphy graduated from 205 live. He's a sold addition to the midcard.


----------



## bradatar

Overrated chants at Nak well deserved


Owens better kill Kofi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disputed

Show aint the same without Bryan


----------



## RapShepard

bradatar said:


> Prob before all or nothing lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just amazing how he frequently falls out with literally every company he works for. But a testament to his skills that folk are always eager to work with him lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre

this segment would be a good place to call up undisputed era.


----------



## DeeGirl

If SmackDown get Reigns, as well as Wyatt when he returns, I don’t think they are looking too bad. It’s only a 2 hour show, and a general main event scene consisting of Reigns, Bryan, Orton, Balor, Wyatt and Owens is fairly solid.


----------



## Stellar

Buddy Murphy on SD! Yay! I feel bad for him though with still not being on the same show as Alexa. lol


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

These fans are ruthless lol


----------



## troubleman1218

RapShepard said:


> How long before he falls out with AEW?


Wait....so the walkout after the match with John Morrison was legit?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Are they gonna add Big O's face to the New Day shirts for more $$$?

Stupid question?


----------



## kingnoth1n

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> All her fans were hating on Lacey on another topic because the crowd was silent last night after Natalya put them all to sleep and now their darling gets no reaction on her actual debut. Hilarious.


Womens wrestling more or less.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Marks have got the worst taste in women. They crush on women like Becky and Bayley


----------



## The Capo

Joseph92 said:


> SD is getting screwed in this draft!




Crazy to think he pulled a catch like Alexa Bliss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

roblewis87 said:


> Aries is a loose cannon, AEW don't need him.


I expect to hear about him and Jericho getting into a fight at some point.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Raw is looking like the better show. Lacey, Alexa, Corbin, Miz, Elias, Joe, Andrade, Lashley, Zayn, Usos.


----------



## roblewis87

Undisputed Era aren't being called up yet, they are staying on NXT for now.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

All these multi-person tag matches feel like I'm watching an old school Survivor Series PPV


----------



## The3




----------



## Ham and Egger

bradatar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aries going to AEW? I hope the fuck not!


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

What Becky is hot


----------



## Himiko

bradatar said:


> Overrated chants at Nak well deserved




Nakamura, overrated? [emoji848] does anyone even rate him at all these days?


----------



## Erik.

Ham and Egger said:


> Aries going to AEW? I hope the fuck not!


Probably just Starrcast 2.


----------



## RapShepard

troubleman1218 said:


> Wait....so the walkout after the match with John Morrison was legit?


Apparently lol. Unless he pulled a Brian Pillman "fire me then I'll come back". But given it's Aries I highly doubt it was that.


----------



## roblewis87

Raw got some great additions but when you consider most of them will end up facing Corbin and Lashley, it won't be so good.


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah Bayley is definitely turning heel after that reaction, theres literally no reason to keep her face at this point shes fucking ruined as a babyface. 

I can only pray she turns heel and starts wearing sexier ring gear that shows off her ass more, she has a fucking amazing body, hopefully as a heel she'll start showing it off more. I've been waiting for sexy heel Bayley since i first saw her in NXT.


----------



## Prosper

Can we end this match and get to the Vince announcement or KO turn please? Fuck the League of Nations.


----------



## birthday_massacre

roblewis87 said:


> Undisputed Era aren't being called up yet, they are staying on NXT for now.


yeah probably true but they are the only ones with Reigns being the final pick that could even out the fuckery we have seen lol

Unless they can give us Reigns, Dunne and Revival in the next 20 mins


----------



## looper007

Disputed said:


> Show aint the same without Bryan


Definitely. He's badly missed. Shows how great a heel he's been.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

When Vince comes out I hope the fans chant “your show sucks” “ratings suck” “AEW” and “you are a terrible booker.”


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> Probably just Starrcast 2.


Okay that would make more sense than getting him in a locker room with great morale.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Himiko said:


> Nakamura, overrated?  does anyone even rate him at all these days?


Dude should be an upper mid card guy at the lowest, don't get it twisted.

He should be consistently in the hunt for or carrying the IC title.

EDIT: Him and Rusev being tag team jobbers is pathetic. 

Same with Roode and Gable.

Four guys who should be treated as serious singles competitors.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118324467795517440


----------



## Chris22

I really like Austin Aries, just another reason for me to check out AEW when it launches.


----------



## Himiko

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Dude should be an upper mid card guy at the lowest, don't get it twisted.
> 
> 
> 
> He should be consistently in the hunt for or carrying the IC title.




I’m not saying he shouldn’t be, I just found it strange that someone thought the overrated chants were aimed at Nakamura


----------



## V-Trigger

Buddy Murphy is a great get. What are you guys talking about.


----------



## roblewis87

Whatever happens they need to break up the midcard of doom. 

I'd quite like to see Reigns come over and Lashley too, rather than Drew at this point.


----------



## Punk_316

If it's Roman, get ready for some painful boos


----------



## Prosper

If a full-time Lesnar is not Vince's announcement, which it is 100% not, then SD is gonna SUCK HARD on FOX. If it is Roman, it'll be nice to see Vince's facial reaction when these ruthless Canadian fans boo the shit out of him.


----------



## Erik.

"BIGGEST" acquisition tells me it's The Big Show.

:lol


----------



## troubleman1218

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Bayley is definitely turning heel after that reaction, theres literally no reason to keep her face at this point shes fucking ruined as a babyface.
> 
> I can only pray she turns heel and starts wearing sexier ring gear that shows off her ass more, she has a fucking amazing body, hopefully as a heel she'll start showing it off more. I've been waiting for sexy heel Bayley since i first saw her in NXT.


Bayley doesn't strike me as the type to show off her body.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Showstopper said:


> Yeah. Owens with how he gets booked? :lol Reigns, the same exact boring character he's been for 5 years now? Orton??????????? :lmao Dude hasn't given a fuck in 10 years and has done everything there is to do in this company numerous times over.
> 
> Come on.


Every character has been the same they have been. Seth is a bland babyface, and AJ is the same exact person he's been too. I don't get that argument. Owens booking? Everybody's booking. We're arguing shit vs shit.


----------



## Punk_316

Are wigs Lana's new gimmick?


----------



## GCB

Biggest ... I think it’s Strowman.


----------



## birthday_massacre

V-Trigger said:


> Buddy Murphy is a great get. What are you guys talking about.


he's not better than AJ, Black, Ricochette, Miz, Rey, Uso's or Andrade

He is the 3rd male pick, he is shit compared to what Raw got with their top three male picks.

the 2nd male pick for SD is shit too with Lars


----------



## troubleman1218

prosperwithdeen said:


> *If a full-time Lesnar is not Vince's announcement, which it is 100% not, then SD is gonna SUCK HARD on FOX.* If it is Roman, it'll be nice to see Vince's facial reaction when these ruthless Canadian fans boo the shit out of him.


CM Punk but we all know that's not gonna happen lol


----------



## roblewis87

prosperwithdeen said:


> If a full-time Lesnar is not Vince's announcement, which it is 100% not, then SD is gonna SUCK HARD on FOX.


It's not going to be Brock, Why would it be, he doesn't want to be full time anyway. He likes a big paycheck and minimal appearances a year. 

So Smackdown has no title on the show either in the run up to Mania 36 great...

-

Considering it's the end of the shield...it's Roman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TheLooseCanon said:


> Every character has been the same they have been. Seth is a bland babyface, and AJ is the same exact person he's been too. I don't get that argument. Owens booking? Everybody's booking. We're arguing shit vs shit.


Not since June 2014, which Reigns has..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

16 minutes before Vince announces Reigns to SDL.

This will be 100x worse than the 2004 HHH trade from SD.


----------



## Joseph92

Did Sheamus get drafted to Raw?


----------



## Deathiscoming

One hour of women's wrestling garbage on SDL? My God they've almost made the shows 50% consisting of women's revolution garbage.


----------



## Stellar

Erik. said:


> "BIGGEST" acquisition tells me it's The Big Show.
> 
> :lol


I think that he is technically still on the SDL roster . From what I remember, the last time he was on TV was when The Bar ditched him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

GCB said:


> Biggest ... I think it’s Strowman.


I actually hope it's Braun just so both shows can become shit.

Roman will make AJ and Seth his punching bags.


----------



## roblewis87

If it was Punk, I think this place would explode...


----------



## Himiko

It has been non stop Tagteam-a-Mania since Wrestlemania


----------



## SAMCRO

KO does a god awful fucking Stunner.


----------



## NXT Only

Love Big O using the stunner.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

DAYUM have you seen a worse botch than how Rusev took that Stunner?!


----------



## birthday_massacre

so no turn and no new annoucmente what was the point of the match


----------



## Leather Rebel

Rusev sold that stunner pretty great tho.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Vince watching Owens dance on his show is so hilarious to me.


----------



## birthday_massacre

So is this where Reigns will turn heel and be Corp Reigns


----------



## Doddsy_V1

Vince dancing to the New Day theme after he tried so hard to screw Kofi...this company is so dumb


----------



## looper007

troubleman1218 said:


> Bayley doesn't strike me as the type to show off her body.


It would go totally agaisnt the face character of Bayley, but her become a bit of femme fatale type would be interesting. She's got a rocking body to be fair, we need to see more of it lol.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Mister looks as if he has something devious up his sleeve


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KO has been awful for so long now. Jesus.

Anyway, please let it be Reigns. DO IT, VINCE.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dont turn KO!!!


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> so no turn and no new annoucmente what was the point of the match


Further solidify Owens as a facem
Maybe build more trust in Owens as a face before a heel turn? Do you really need to know the reason for everything immediately?


----------



## DammitChrist

Big O got the victory for New Day :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Vince had the look of discust watching Kofi grind on the rope :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

roblewis87 said:


> If it was Punk, I think this place would explode...


I wanted to say it was Punk when I first heard about the biggest acquisition news yesterday, but that's like the last of all possible things I think we'd see happen in the WWE today.

I think Vince will give up control of the WWE, while still living, before Punk comes back.

(Which oddly enough is probably what it would take.)


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Showstopper said:


> KO has been awful for so long now. Jesus.
> 
> Anyway, please let it be Reigns. DO IT, VINCE.


What? KO has been the only redeeming quality about this show lol


----------



## roblewis87

Vince didn't like seeing the title on Kofi instead of Kevin. 

Baron Corbin in 8 minutes time.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I'm sorry, but I have to say this: Please, keep Smackdown far, far away from Roman Reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Any outside chances its Ambrose as Moxley?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Lashley not coming over upsets me. He's the guy I wanted to see get a world title push. Maybe it's best for him to stay on RAW to squash the small babyfaces with boring Drew as his only competition.


----------



## Himiko

They’re building up this acquisition to be a huge deal. Which tells me it won’t be a regular full timer. Because why would that “change all of WWE as we know it”?

It has to be Brock Lesnar. Unless it’s someone new, like a famous UFC fighter or something  

If it’s Rob Gronkowski I swear I’ll go mad


----------



## Joe Goldberg

If it's not Reigns or Lesnar, Then SDL got fucked big time


----------



## Erik.

birthday_massacre said:


> Any outside chances its Ambrose as Moxley?


Why would that be the biggest acquisition in Smackdown history?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lashley and Drew getting no reactions for over a year now.

:lmao

Greatness.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Maybe it could be Ronda's husband lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

If it's not Reigns, Lesnar, Punk or Undisputed Era... Vince needs to be booed out of Montreal!


----------



## Jedah

They still need more guys.

Lars is................

Murphy is a great acquisition but not enough.

Let's see who this guy is. There honestly needs to be more than one.


----------



## roblewis87

It's Reigns come on, if it was a huge left field announcement ESPN etc would be all over like when Rousey came in. 

If it was even Punk, i doubt they could hide it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Showstopper said:


> Lashley and Drew getting no reactions for over a year now.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Greatness.


The top 2 heels on RAW.


----------



## Erik.

People suggesting Punk. :lol :lol :lol

Fucking hell. How long have you been watching wrestling?


----------



## Mainboy

It’ll be the undisputed era and they’ll be renamed the lot.


----------



## Chan Hung

Here we go...Roman time :reigns


----------



## DammitChrist

Showstopper said:


> KO has been awful for so long now. Jesus.
> 
> Anyway, please let it be Reigns. DO IT, VINCE.


Hey, man. Before we find out who's the final name(s0, do you know what would be the pros IF the final callup for Smackdown ended up being Roman Reigns? 

I'm sure that there are some pros, but they're just not sticking out to me atm


----------



## Stellar

I'm not sure why they are wasting their time with this Wyatt horror thing. He will just be back to giving the same boring promos and losing to midcard Champions. I like Bray Wyatt, but these videos are not going to help him.


----------



## NXT Only

Vince's suit color is so fitting. This company is shit.


----------



## Chris22

RapShepard said:


> Further solidify Owens as a facem
> Maybe build more trust in Owens as a face before a heel turn? Do you really need to know the reason for everything immediately?


Exactly, the world we live in today people just do not have any patience and just want everything straight away.


----------



## wkc_23

It's Roman, we know.


----------



## birthday_massacre

If this is Reigns, he is turning heel.


----------



## bradatar

Watch it be Big Show


Getting ready to flip out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

roblewis87 said:


> It's Reigns come on, if it was a huge left field announcement ESPN etc would be all over like when Rousey came in.
> 
> If it was even Punk, i doubt they could hide it.


Punk will never go back to WWE. 

Reigns is the only big name they got they can bring over.

It be funny if it's Steph lol


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Wtf lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

It's Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Mainboy

Elias on smackdown :ha


----------



## Trophies

Elias :mark

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Elias? The fuck? How is he the biggest acquisition in history? :lmao


----------



## Joseph92

Really? Good god SD is so screwed!


----------



## Ham and Egger

His announcement will disappoint.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol

7 mins left. People getting worked.

Roman coming out.


----------



## wkc_23

Elias :mark :mark


----------



## Prayer Police

.....you trade Elias for AJ Styles


----------



## Chan Hung

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. Lmao


----------



## rkolegend123

So Elias on Smackdown huh


----------



## RockOfJericho

Someone will interrupt


----------



## Doddsy_V1

This obviously isnt it but Im happy for Elias to be on SD


----------



## KingofKings1524

Wow, you should have followed Reigns with Elias instead of the other way around.


----------



## Stellar

WHAT!?! Elias? There has to be more to this...?

SDL is 2 hours. It has no room for an Elias concert every week.

EDIT: Reigns is gonna interrupt him.


----------



## SAMCRO

Is this a fucking joke? Built the entire show around this and Vince personally announcing it and its this mdicard geek? Vince just fucking despises Smackdown and wants to make it terrible so raw looks better.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

All of the people in this thread getting worked lol. Elias isn't the last guy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Cue Reigns in 3....2......


----------



## Mango13

Surely this has to be a troll lmfao


----------



## bradatar

Who’s gonna kill Elias tonight? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Yes fucking Elias lol, please push him hard


Chris22 said:


> Exactly, the world we live in today people just do not have any patience and just want everything straight away.


It's insane like, everything doesn't need an immediate answer.


----------



## Joseph92

I REEEEEAAALLLY hope some comes out to interupt.


----------



## Dolorian

Nah, someone is interrupting Elias.


----------



## P Thriller

oh no.....is it gonna be the undertaker? please no


----------



## Punk_316

We all would have lost a lotttt of money tonight


----------



## looper007

The gimmick that is Elias, I thought his guitar playing thing would tire out by now. Guy can't wrestle and isn't a main event talent. So SD is taking a hit right there.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cena??? Nah....


----------



## Himiko




----------



## AngryConsumer

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Reigns has to interrupt right


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Elias? Way to cool off this guy tbh


----------



## Jedah

Elias is a good get for the midcard, honestly.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Fucking Elias?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Vince you stupid old senile geriatric fuck!


----------



## Mox Girl

Yeah, someone has to interrupt him :lol

EDIT: Hi Roman!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Undertaker would be lame. He hardly shows up


----------



## birthday_massacre

This is how Vince gets Reigns over, get everyone pissed its Elias then have Reigns interrupt


----------



## American_Nightmare

So who interrupts this?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Mainboy

It’s roman. 

Meaning Seth v AJ on raw :sodone


----------



## RapShepard

Please just push him and out him in an actual feud


----------



## Buster Baxter

Smh


----------



## Trophies

Reigns :lol


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## bradatar

And there he is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Roman? Expected. Better than Elias


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:vince$


----------



## Jedah

Ah, it's Roman.

Good. SD NEEDED him.

And they needed to separate him from Seth as well. Win win for everyone.


----------



## NXT Only

Oh fuck off


----------



## Nicky Midss

Reigns lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

And Reigns is still getting booed lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

Smackdown Live is the yard that the big dawg built!!!!


----------



## Mainboy

Vince McMahon is having a massive wanking dream right now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BIG DOG :cole


----------



## rkolegend123

Although not a big Roman fan it's pretty cool he's on Smackdown now, could defiantly see him feuding with Lars though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BOOS.

:ha


----------



## Erik.

:lol

Smackdowns roster looks absolutely horrendous


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The boos is back lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg

CM Punk, McGregor, Lesnar, Reigns and we get Elias....


----------



## Leather Rebel

FUCK, FUCK AND TRIPLE FUCK. Screw Reigns.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Kofis days are numbered, thank God.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

The golden boy has arrived to ruin SD!


----------



## SAMCRO

Thank god! Rollins can keep his title and Styles dodged the Reigns bullet as well, sorry Kofi your title Reign was good while it lasted, well no it wasn't but say bye bye to that title with Reigns here now.


----------



## Mango13

LOL the boos have returned, I fucking love it.


----------



## Joseph92

Has Roman ever been on Smackdown before this? I can't remember ever seeing Roman on SD.


----------



## Punk_316

Gotta love the verbal hints Elias keeps dropping


----------



## birthday_massacre

And SD is 2 mins short LMAO


----------



## Himiko

Dammit  how anticlimactic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SD :buried

Yikes. Babyface Reigns. :ha Good luck, everyone!


----------



## RockOfJericho

Vince starting to look frail


----------



## KingofKings1524

Well, that’s one way to get him cheered.


----------



## bradatar

Is this a cock tease? Or is FINALLY HEEL ROMAN? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal

Eh. Punch was nice but it falls a little flat. Reigns is still getting the wrong booking.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Roman.... ok. It's time to go to bed.


----------



## Chris22

Atleast Roman can now challenge for the WWE Championship, the better title.


----------



## scshaastin

Vince orgasmed himself from that superman punch


----------



## looper007

How long before Roman hogs the title and buries everyone in sight. I give it by Summerslam by the time he wins the title and goes for a year run with the title.


----------



## birthday_massacre

They had to tell Reigns to go back out there and kill 90 seconds


----------



## Godlike13

Happy for Rollins, sad for SD.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I like that ending.

Now to find out what happens with Joe and how the ppv cards shape up for the next two months.


----------



## Saintpat

Mango13 said:


> LOL the boos have returned, I fucking love it.


I never got why this was a big deal when a face gets mixed reactions but not, say, when CM Punk was a heel and getting cheered.

Always seemed the same to me.


----------



## Mainboy

Roman v Bryan 

Roman v Nakamura

Roman v Orton

Roman v Owens


----------



## Dolorian

Wooot, both Charlotte and Reigns on SD, only brand I'll watch going forward!


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: 4/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: &quot;Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History&quot; Announced By Mr. McMahon*

So is SmackDown considered the A show now that Vince's golden boy, golden girl, and the WWE title are on it?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Showstopper said:


> SD :buried
> 
> Yikes. Babyface Reigns. :ha Good luck, everyone!


Have fun with Seth promos with Drew and Lashley until Braun takes the belt.


----------



## troubleman1218

Joseph92 said:


> Has Roman ever been on Smackdown before this? I can't remember ever seeing Roman on SD.


When the Brand Split was dead, yes.


----------



## Stellar

Reigns was told "there is still a minute left, go back in the ring Reigns" as he walked up the ramp I bet. LOL


----------



## Mordecay

Lol at that Superman Punch to Vince


----------



## wkc_23

Roman helps Smackdown a lot. I wish he was heel though.


----------



## Mr. G

This show really missed Joe tonight


----------



## Headliner

Well, SD needed Roman because they didn't have a big star. Roman seems to have an edge. I love it.


----------



## Punk_316

We're supposed to believe Vince and Roman are at odds lol


----------



## Ace

SD got wrecked in this shake up.

Joe is likely off to Raw.

Could still be a good show with the 2 hrs but the roster is pretty meh.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Dammit, anyone but Reigns. I hope this don't last and he is back on Raw in the next shake-up.


----------



## Trophies

Vince still holding the mic :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

For the first time i actually don't mind Reigns taking the world title on a show, anything to get out of Kofi's fucking hands.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Worst Smackdown in a long while. Roman vs Seth at Mania 36 confirmed because only those remaining Shield boys matter to Vince.

Gotta erase this crap from my DVR later. :tripsscust


----------



## KingofKings1524

“A symbol of excellence to millions”. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Leather Rebel said:


> Dammit, anyone but Reigns. I hope this don't last and he is back on Raw in the next shake-up.


Not gonna happen with Fox

Reigns is here for good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TheLooseCanon said:


> Have fun with Seth promos with Drew and Lashley until Braun takes the belt.


Much better than whatever the hell SD is supposed to be right now.

:deandre


----------



## Himiko

I hope AJ on Raw still says “Smackdown Live is the house that AJ STYLES BUILT!” That’d be funny.


----------



## Buhalovski

Just in time for Fox. What a surprise


----------



## Ham and Egger

Roman is a symbol of mediocrity.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Now that's what you call a big acquisition.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: 4/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: &quot;Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History&quot; Announced By Mr. McMahon*



RapShepard said:


> So is SmackDown considered the A show now that Vince's golden boy, golden girl, and the WWE title are on it?


But people still think AJ left the B show lol.

Yeah, he left the B show and went to the new B show.

AJ and Seth will be feuding with Drew and Lashley. Braun thrown in and you got ratings through the roof lol


----------



## emerald-fire

That was a pretty good closing segment. Hope Elias becomes successful on SmackDown. And hopefully, Lesnar won't follow Reigns to SmackDown. Keep them apart


----------



## Ratedr4life

Styles (Universal Champion) vs Reigns (WWE Champion) at Survivor Series wens3


----------



## Punk_316

::Reigns actually get cheered::



"ROMAN, HIT ME AGAIN DAMMIT!"


----------



## Leather Rebel

Showstopper said:


> SD :buried
> 
> Yikes. Babyface Reigns. :ha Good luck, everyone!


I'm very certain that you're glad that Reigns came to infest SD and leave your boy Seth and his UC belt alone. I'm jealous.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SAMCRO said:


> For the first time i actually don't mind Reigns taking the world title on a show, anything to get out of Kofi's fucking hands.


Face Roman won't take it from Kofi straight up.

Reigns either gets it from the heel that takes it off Kofi or in a multi-man match.


----------



## Chan Hung

My mom is a Roman mark and she thought he turned heel lmao
Kofi it was good while it lasted


----------



## Ace

TheLooseCanon said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is SmackDown considered the A show now that Vince's golden boy, golden girl, and the WWE title are on it?
> 
> 
> 
> But people still think AJ left the B show lol.
> 
> Yeah, he left the B show and went to the new B show.
> 
> AJ and Seth will be feuding with Drew and Lashley. Braun thrown in and you got ratings through the roof lol
Click to expand...

 SD will be curtain jerking for Skip Bayless...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SD's male roster is TRASH.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

I like big dog! Roman is one of the rare guys that really feel like larger than life. Lots of it has to do with his superior booking but still!


----------



## roblewis87

Of course it would be Roman, AJ was a main event face departing. 

Seth is the Universal Champion. 

So it had to be Roman, plus with no Dean, Roman and Seth can be solo on two brands. 

Can't believe Corbin, Drew and Lashley are still together. Raw is still screwed with them teaming every raw main event against the faces.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

So no Braun and McIntyre on SD then what the fuck were they doing on SDL last week?


----------



## DammitChrist

Showstopper said:


> SD :buried
> 
> Yikes. Babyface Reigns. :ha Good luck, everyone!


Holy shit!!

I'm actually more interested to see what happens on Raw now :mark:

Smackdown has Finn Balor and Buddy Murphy too at least :mark:


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Not sure what it is but I kinda don't wanna watch SD anymore now.


----------



## Jedah

The men's division doesn't look as bad as it did a half hour ago, honestly.

They lost Joe which is a sad one.

But they got Balor, Murphy, and Roman.

This year's shakeup wasn't as lopsided as the previous two were, honestly. Raw won real big in 2017 and SD did in 2018. This one was closer to even. Raw probably came out slightly ahead as far as men go. SD came out way ahead as far as women go. That Raw women's division looks awful right now.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: 4/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: &quot;Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History&quot; Announced By Mr. McMahon*



TheLooseCanon said:


> But people still think AJ left the B show lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he left the B show and went to the new B show.
> 
> 
> 
> AJ and Seth will be feuding with Drew and Lashley. Braun thrown in and you got ratings through the roof lol


I don't mind those 5 tbh. Though they need a few more main event faces. 

I'm just interested to see if folk suddenly start saying Rollins being the Universal champ doesn't matter because it's on the B brand.


----------



## Ace

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Not sure what it is but I kinda don't wanna watch SD anymore now.


 Who does?

Bunch of geeks + Orton and Roman.

Thank god Brock is still on Raw.


----------



## excalibur41389

That was actually a very smart way to bring in Roman to avoid him getting getting boo'd out of the building. Disappoint everybody with fairly underwhelming introductions and the introduction of Elias, then have him come in and beat up Elias and superman punch Vince and proclaim it is his yard. We know Vince loves Roman and he's actually his golden boy, but storylinewise Elias is now and Roman is there to take over.

While this also means Kofi will just be a short-time champion, being a face and Roman being a face, he'll at least get a little run with it before giving it to a heal to then give to Roman.


----------



## Prosper

I took 4 things from that segment.

1.) Vince brought out Elias first so that Roman could get a pop. 
2.) Vince acted like he isn't in charge of the shakeup and didn't tell Roman he was on SD IRL.
3.) Roman attacks Vince and can just move to whatever show he wants in kayfabe without the boss saying so to win cool points? 
4.) Vince will take those cheers as a reason to un-belt Kofi immediately and bury Bryan

I see right through all this garbage. This shakeup has been such a ridiculous mess. It was the right move but I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Leather Rebel said:


> I'm very certain that you're glad that Reigns came to infest SD and leave your boy Seth and his UC belt alone. I'm jealous.


Yeah. Gonna be another five years of the same shit he literally just did on Raw.

:trips8

Sorry, my friend. 

Rollins, AJ, Andrade, Miz, Black. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RapShepard

Ace said:


> SD will be curtain jerking for Skip Bayless...


You think undisputed gets good ratings :lmao


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

I'm thrilled to see Elias on SDL, let's hope he stops getting punked out every week.


----------



## P Thriller

The rosters are kind of unbalanced.

Raw's womens division is garbage now while Smackdown has a great women's division
Raw's Tag Division is great now while Smackdown has like no tag teams left

IT's a little strange. Finn Balor, Elias, ROman and Buddy Murphy are all really good so those are good gets for Smackdown.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Showstopper said:


> SD's male roster is TRASH.


Yes, but at least were save of another year of Corbin, Lashley and Drew teaming on and off against Braun and Seth. RAW, excepto for AJ, didn't change his main event scene in the slighlest.


----------



## Himiko

It’s very ballsy for them to refer to Roman as the “biggest acquisition in Smackdown history that will change the whole company as we know it” 

He’s not THAT big a bleedin deal


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ace said:


> SD will be curtain jerking for Skip Bayless...


Probably. I don't give a shit. Both shows can fail for all I care. Been waiting for it.

What I do find funny is people thinking Seth, AJ, Drew, Lashley and Braun is way better than a Roman, Bryan, Orton, Charlotte, Owens, Joe roster.


----------



## Ace

Showstopper said:


> Leather Rebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very certain that you're glad that Reigns came to infest SD and leave your boy Seth and his UC belt alone. I'm jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Gonna be another five years of the same shit he literally just did on Raw.
> 
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/nTrOrcN.png" border="0" alt="" title="Trips" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Sorry, my friend.
> 
> Rollins, AJ, Andrade, Miz, Black. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

 Literally have zero inclination to watch or follow SD anymore lol.

Raw was out of habit/flag ship, now most of my favorites are on Raw.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

prosperwithdeen said:


> I took 3 things from that segment.
> 
> 1.) Vince brought out Elias first so that Roman could get a pop.
> 2.) Vince acted like he isn't in charge of the shakeup and didn't tell Roman he was on SD IRL.
> 3.) Roman attacks Vince and can just move to whatever show he wants in kayfabe without the boss saying so to win cool points?
> 4.) Roman will take those cheers as a reason to un-belt Kofi immediately and bury Bryan
> 
> I see right through all this garbage. This shakeup has been such a ridiculous mess.


It also shows Vince is trying harder than ever to get this idiot over and a heel turn is never happening. SD is about to be shit for a long time.


----------



## Scholes18

I know some people are down about the shakeup but this really couldn’t have gone better. Think about it: Sasha quits, Roman and Balor to Smackdown means we don’t have to listen to that fucking moron yell “it’s boss time”, “the big dog” and “Balor club” anymore.


----------



## roblewis87

SD 

Faces:
Kofi
Roman
KO
Ali
Balor

Heels
Bryan
Elias
Orton 
Lars


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Leather Rebel said:


> Yes, but at least were save of another year of Corbin, Lashley and Drew teaming on and off against Braun and Seth. RAW, excepto for AJ, didn't change his main event scene in the slighlest.


I forgot Corbin lol. AJ and Seth trading between Corbin, Drew and Lashley, while The Braun Show takes the scraps.

Give me Roman vs Bryan and Joe.


----------



## DoolieNoted

And this is where any Reigns goodwill that was still lingering walks firmly out of the door.


----------



## mattheel

Mr. G said:


> This show really missed Joe tonight


And it will keep missing Joe as hes going to Raw.


----------



## Ace

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> 
> SD will be curtain jerking for Skip Bayless...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. I don't give a shit. Both shows can fail for all I care. Been waiting for it.
> 
> What I do find funny is people thinking Seth, AJ, Drew, Lashley and Braun is way better than a Roman, Bryan, Orton, Charlotte, Owens, Joe roster.
Click to expand...

 Joe is probably off to Raw and they have Brock, Braun and Miz.

SD is geeks + Orton and Roman

Good chance it becomes built around the women since there's such a big gulf between in quality of both divisions.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Well, pretty predictable at the end of the night. Elias was a nice surprise. That said, I have zero interest in watching his program with Roman. SD looks pretty bad going forward. 

Kofi as WWE Champion is cool, but it won't last. IC Champion Finn Balor does nothing for me. Neither does the new girl who's teaming with Asuka. Lars Sullivan thus far is a bland Braun Strowman. Elias will be doing his usual shtick, and be entertaining, but never progress up the card. Rusev will continue to be buried until he's released. And that's all besides Roman being put on SD, which means it's only a matter of time before he's back on top. Plus with Roman being on the show, I imagine Vince will be more hands on with Smackdown... which means ultimately it will be just as bad, if not worse than Raw.


----------



## kingnoth1n

kingnoth1n said:


> He def shouldnt turn yet, we need long term booking. Just have them do a tag or something and build trust.


Damn....did I call it or what?


----------



## Himiko

Knowing the stupidity of this company, they’ll have Roman take the WWE title off the most over guy in the company and still expect Roman to be cheered


----------



## The One

Himiko said:


> It’s very ballsy for them to refer to Roman as the “biggest acquisition in Smackdown history that will change the whole company as we know it”
> 
> He’s not THAT big a bleedin deal


To Vince, Reigns is this company's last hope..


----------



## Erik.

Raw clearly got the better end of the stick (As they tend to do being the A show).

They managed to get rid of a stale cunt in Reigns.
Strengthened a stale mid card with Joe, Miz, Andrade, Richochet and Black.
AJ Styles
Strengthened the tag division with War Raiders and The Usos. 

Unless I am missing something :lol


----------



## looper007

Just Keep Bryan far away from Reigns as possible, I be happy. He's just gonna hog the title scene once he wins it (Summerslam is where the Reign's reign will begin) and I'm expecting a long title run. No way Vince is making Reign's look weak.


----------



## Prosper

Elias is gonna take up 15 minutes every week doing his same schtick on a show that only goes 90 minutes after commercials.


----------



## thelastpope16

Only good main event wrestlers on smackdown now is Bryan and Owens, now there are so many guys that Bryan and Owens are going to have to carry to decent matches

Smackdown is the C show now 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Erik. said:


> Raw clearly got the better end of the stick (As they tend to do being the A show).
> 
> They managed to get rid of a stale cunt in Reigns.
> Strengthened a stale mid card with Joe, Miz, Andrade, Richochet and Black.
> AJ Styles
> Strengthened the tag division with War Raiders and The Usos.
> 
> Unless I am missing something :lol


Viking Experience.


----------



## roblewis87

Smackdown Tag division is not awful by any means.

The Hardys
The Bar
Rusev/Nakamura
Heavy Machinery (You would presume are going to be on SD)
The New Day (Post Kofi Title Reign)

Pretty much intact except for the long expected Usos to Raw trade off.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Showstopper said:


> Yeah. Gonna be another five years of the same shit he literally just did on Raw.
> 
> :trips8
> 
> Sorry, my friend.
> 
> Rollins, AJ, Andrade, *Miz*, Black. :mark: :mark: :mark:


I missed Miz so much tonight. Dammit, I will have to watch his segments on Youtube from Raw now.


----------



## Prosper

roblewis87 said:


> SD
> 
> Faces:
> Kofi
> Roman
> KO
> Ali
> Balor
> 
> Heels
> Bryan
> Elias
> Orton
> Lars


None of those heels stand a chance against Roman. SD is about to be the drizzling shits.


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> I took 4 things from that segment.
> 
> 1.) Vince brought out Elias first so that Roman could get a pop.
> 2.) Vince acted like he isn't in charge of the shakeup and didn't tell Roman he was on SD IRL.
> 3.) Roman attacks Vince and can just move to whatever show he wants in kayfabe without the boss saying so to win cool points?
> 4.) Roman will take those cheers as a reason to un-belt Kofi immediately and bury Bryan
> 
> *I see right through all this garbage. This shakeup has been such a ridiculous mess. It was the right move but I don't give a fuck.*


What does this even mean lol. You're talking about how you see right through it and it's a mess. But also how ot's the right move iyo, but you also rather be pissed off instead. Like what are you even babbling about lol. Are you going to tell us how you saw through Vince not really hating Austin?


----------



## SeiyaKanie

why do people assume joe gonna go to RAW? probably Andrade will win IC title from Balor on MITB. you know andrade will get that push when he dates the golden girl


----------



## Chris22

With Cedrick & Buddy both off of 205Live hopefully this means Drew Gulak can finally get a title run!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> Probably. I don't give a shit. Both shows can fail for all I care. Been waiting for it.
> 
> What I do find funny is people thinking Seth, AJ, Drew, Lashley and Braun is way better than a Roman, Bryan, Orton, Charlotte, Owens, Joe roster.


Joe is supposedly moving to Raw to replace Finn. Reigns isn't turning heel so he will continue to suck. Orton is just there to collect a paycheck these days.

SD's roster isn't bad on paper, its bad when Vince feeds everyone to SuperReigns for the next year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This shakeup just made the majority of the IWC do a complete 180 on the two shows.

:trips8


----------



## The One

prosperwithdeen said:


> None of those heels stand a chance against Roman. SD is about to be the drizzling shits.


We don't know that. Reigns could be booked well you think Fox gonna play that shit?


----------



## roblewis87

The real problem is Smackdown was the land of opportunity. It had Mahal as champion. It had AJ, Bryan and now Kofi, a title scene with Joe, Nakamura etc.

For now Kofi is the face champion, he will lose to an eventual heel, my guess a heel turn KO or maybe Bryan again or for added salt even Orton. 

Then Roman will take the title. 

and you will have heels being lined up to fall to the Roman Empire. 

Basically game over for most of the roster rising to the main event.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> What does this even mean lol. You're talking about how you see right through it and it's a mess. But also how ot's the right move iyo, but you also rather be pissed off instead. Like what are you even babbling about lol. Are you going to tell us how you saw through Vince not really hating Austin?


Here we go with this guy again. We're not doing this tonight Booker.

I am saying that it was obvious that Roman was going to SD because there was nothing else for him to do on RAW. I am also saying that Vince's agenda is already all over this move for Roman and that I see what Vince is desperately trying to do. I gave you 4 bullet points as to what I saw through. How did you miss that?


----------



## looper007

prosperwithdeen said:


> None of those heels stand a chance against Roman. SD is about to be the drizzling shits.


A lot them are going to be the de facto babyfaces in those feuds anyway. Pretty much, the only person I could see Vince letting go over Reigns is Lars cause he has a hard on for the big men. Bryan will give Reigns the best matches of his career as he does with most guys, but he won't be going over and be made look a chump like most of those heels.


----------



## Prosper

The One said:


> We don't know that. Reigns could be booked well you think Fox gonna play that shit?


FOX is definitely not gonna play that shit but I honestly don't think Vince gives a fuck if I'm being honest with you. The shows are progressively getting worse as October draws near.


----------



## roblewis87

SeiyaKanie said:


> why do people assume joe gonna go to RAW? probably Andrade will win IC title from Balor on MITB. you know andrade will get that push when he dates the golden girl


News came out that Joe was supposed to attack Braun last night originally after he destroyed EC3.

but Joe had the flu to the extent where he couldn't appear. 

Joe is expected to go to Raw to feud with Braun next.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Roman Vs Bryan Part II is all kinds of buys.

I'm happy with the moves were made, not happy with how lazy they were in presentation.


----------



## mattheel

Welp. Kofi fans, Bryan fans, KO fans, Finn fans, Elias fans, and Lars fans (if you exist)...my condolences.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

roblewis87 said:


> Smackdown Tag division is not awful by any means.
> 
> The Hardys
> The Bar
> Rusev/Nakamura
> Heavy Machinery (You would presume are going to be on SD)
> The New Day (Post Kofi Title Reign)
> 
> Pretty much intact except for the long expected Usos to Raw trade off.


Hardyz showed in TNA they are above being wasted in a tag division now.

No one cares about The Bar anymore.

Rusev and Nakamura are 2 singles guys that the company has no room for so they threw them together as a tag team.

Heavy what?

New Day won't be a thing for much longer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Joe is supposedly moving to Raw to replace Finn. Reigns isn't turning heel so he will continue to suck. Orton is just there to collect a paycheck these days.
> 
> SD's roster isn't bad on paper, its bad when Vince feeds everyone to SuperReigns for the next year.


And AJ and Rollins have no good heels. Drew is being groomed on RAW to be the big bad. Drew Bland-attire! He's about to become champ. RAW isn't going the way indy fans think it is where everybody does cartwheels and share pokemon.

Everyone should know by now how I feel about Ricochet, and Black hasn't proved anything on the main roster yet. He could be a jobber next week for all we know.

Both shows still look like shit. Very good WWE. At least Smackdown has the casual stars in Reigns, Bryan and Charlotte.


----------



## Jedah

Erik. said:


> Raw clearly got the better end of the stick (As they tend to do being the A show).
> 
> They managed to get rid of a stale cunt in Reigns.
> Strengthened a stale mid card with Joe, Miz, Andrade, Richochet and Black.
> AJ Styles
> Strengthened the tag division with War Raiders and The Usos.
> 
> Unless I am missing something :lol


Their women's division got fucked.

But honestly, I don't see one show as being manifestly superior right now.

SD still has Bryan, Owens, Ali, The Bar, New Day, got Balor, got Murphy, and now got Roman who will at least be away from Seth so no more Shield bullshit. Elias is good in the midcard too.

Raw did come out ahead but it's going to come down to the writing and angles at the end of the day. Raw always has 3 hours working against it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

So how long till KO turns? Im assuming thats the MITB SD main event.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118333549898133506


Headliner said:


> Well, SD needed Roman because they didn't have a big star. Roman seems to have an edge. I love it.


Hell yeah.



Mainboy said:


> Roman v Bryan
> 
> Roman v Nakamura


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Braun is still on Raw, too???

Holy shit! :lmao

They didn't even give SD freaking Braun?!?! Damn.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*MONDAY NIGHT* :rollins

I'm happy with the roster moves. For so long SD was viewed as the show for the hardcore fans. Now RAW is being led by Seth, AJ and Becky. People will instantly change their opinion of SD now that Reigns is on that show (nothing wrong with that). 

RAW has a better main event scene. It will be important for SD to elevate guys like Elias, Lars, Finn and possibly Cesaro. The mid-card scene is better on SD. The real edge in this shakeup though is the Women's Division. SD got the better end of the deal. WWE is banking on Becky being able to carry the RAW Women's division. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Raw even got to keep heel Sami Zayn, Drew, Braun, Lashley.

:trips8

No way FOX can feel anything but shortchanged tonight.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> And AJ and Rollins have no good heels. Drew is being groomed on RAW to be the big bad. Drew Bland-attire! He's about to become champ. RAW isn't going the way indy fans think it is where everybody does cartwheels and share pokemon.
> 
> Everyone should know by now how I feel about Ricochet, and Black hasn't proved anything on the main roster yet. He could be a jobber next week for all we know.
> 
> Both shows still look like shit. Very good WWE. At least Smackdown has the casual stars in Reigns, Bryan and Charlotte.


Well Raw has Baron who is still the most hated heel in the company. But knowing WWE they'll bury him and keep trying to make Drew a thing.

I agree tho both shows look weak.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Apollo Crews, Chad Gable, Liv Morgan, and Mickie James were also sent to Smackdown tonight via wwe.com.


----------



## SPCDRI

Erik. said:


> Raw clearly got the better end of the stick (As they tend to do being the A show).
> 
> They managed to get rid of a stale cunt in Reigns.
> Strengthened a stale mid card with Joe, Miz, Andrade, Richochet and Black.
> AJ Styles
> Strengthened the tag division with War Raiders and The Usos.
> 
> Unless I am missing something :lol


Exactly right. Reigns moving is addition by subtraction and finally breaks Rollins out of the Shield's orbit and protects Rollins' run as UC, AJ Styles could be great on RAW, Samoa Joe and The Miz are quality pickups with main eventer potential and their tag teaming just got a lot better. Smackdown got Reigns, Balor, Becky without Sasha, Kairi Sane, Buddy Murphy and 5 or 6 jobbers they'll never do anything with.

I thought maybe they'd let Smackdown get a little bit more but they must rate Reigns as the sun, moon and stars for them to think that this is equitable. 

Edit: You'd think they'd want some heels on Smackdown, like Sami Zayn, Drew McIntyre, Lashley or a heel Strowman. RAW has the heel contingent with that, plus Corbin and Samoa Joe, Smackdown has a really weak heel lineup.


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Well Raw has Baron who is still the most hated heel in the company. But knowing WWE they'll bury him and keep trying to make Drew a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree tho both shows look weak.




They better have the rocket ready to attach to Corbins back Monday. Joes the mid card champ and I don’t see Corbin going for that. Send him after Rollins.

Feel like my boy still needs some goons. And not boring ass Drew or ass slapping Bob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: 4/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: &quot;Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History&quot; Announced By Mr. McMahon*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Here we go with this guy again. We're not doing this tonight Booker.
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying that it was obvious that Roman was going to SD because there was nothing else for him to do on RAW. I am also saying that Vince's agenda is already all over this move for Roman and that I see what Vince is desperately trying to do. I gave you 4 bullet points as to what I saw through. How did you miss that?



It's just weird to call out a business you know is built on pulling the wool over your eyes, for trying to pull the wool over your eyes. It's as silly as folk that call out fast food restaurants for selling unhealthy food. 

It makes more sense to just say, "yeah face Reigns isn't working for a lot of people". Than it does to talk about how you can see through them giving a face, face spots.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Showstopper said:


> Raw even got to keep heel Sami Zayn, Drew, Braun, Lashley.
> 
> :trips8
> 
> No way FOX can feel anything but shortchanged tonight.


Maybe I'm in the minority, but I thought SD did pretty well all things considered, it already had a super bloated roster, and if you look at the face/heel alignment, it's still pretty strong.

And it's still a 2 hour show so you naturally need less talent.


----------



## bradatar

Got it. Give Corbin gassed up Rezar to do his dirty work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

SD got loaded on the Women's Side.

Charlotte, Asuka, Kairi, Ember, Bayley, Carmella, Sonya, Mandy, The IIconics, and Becky for now.

They lost AJ, Rey, Andrade, possibly Joe, Miz, etc. but got Roman, Balor, Elias, Alexander. So they've "shaken things up" decently there.

Tag division is in a weird spot giving up the Aces in The Usos and not really getting anyone in return.

I'd say SD got some pretty good things out of this Shake Up, to the point where the show will feel different going forward.

And I'm all here for the Big O.


----------



## Prosper

*Re: 4/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: &quot;Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History&quot; Announced By Mr. McMahon*



RapShepard said:


> It's just weird to call out a business you know is built on pulling the wool over your eyes, for trying to pull the wool over your eyes. It's as silly as folk that call out fast food restaurants for selling unhealthy food.
> 
> It makes more sense to just say, "yeah face Reigns isn't working for a lot of people". Than it does to talk about how you can see through them giving a face, face spots.


Most face spots are not so blatantly desperate and obvious to an agenda. This isn't the old kayfabe "pulling wool over the eyes". This is desperate manipulation for a desired reaction. If you can't see that Vince is gearing up for another forced Roman push then there is no hope for you.

Stop letting Vince play you like a fool.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

In today's lesson on wrestling revisionist history Vince pretends Roman Reigns is a bigger star than these men:

"The Rock, Kurt Angle, Hulk Hogan, Edge, Chris Jericho, Brock Lesnar, Rob Van Dam, Booker T, Randy Orton, Triple H, Batista and countless others."


----------



## Stellar

More talent on SDL...

Chad Gable.. Good, I wanted him and Roode to split up. I want Gable to do his own thing.

Liv Morgan.. No more Riott Squad? Logan going to join War Raiders?

Mickie James.. Getting away from Alexa.

Apollo Crews.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Slackly said:


> More talent on SDL...
> 
> Chad Gable.. Good, I wanted him and Roode to split up. I want Gable to do his own thing.
> 
> Liv Morgan.. No more Riott Squad? Logan going to join *War Raiders*?
> 
> Mickie James.. Getting away from Alexa.
> 
> Apollo Crews.


Viking Experience.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This has nothing to do with the brand split, but damn. Vince looked old as FUCK tonight.


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> They better have the rocket ready to attach to Corbins back Monday. Joes the mid card champ and I don’t see Corbin going for that. Send him after Rollins.
> 
> Feel like my boy still needs some goons. And not boring ass Drew or ass slapping Bob.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually think they should bring back corbin's old outfit and make him the worst bastard? or maybe styles recreate the club with Corbin, drew and braun as a heel?! just imagine what they would do on that roster, and seeing Seth struggle against such a powerful faction can benefit both parties! great :smile2:


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Horrible show


----------



## bradatar

patpat said:


> I actually think they should bring back corbin's old outfit and make him the worst bastard? or maybe styles recreate the club with Corbin, drew and braun as a heel?! just imagine what they would do on that roster, and seeing Seth struggle against such a powerful faction can benefit both parties! great :smile2:




Anything to push Corbin. Braun seems stuck in goofy mode right now I don’t see him partnering with Corbin. But yes, he needs to feed on the hate he gets right now. Corbin and AJ intrigued me actually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southrnbygrace

I'm fine with Roman going to Smackdown, as long as when Brock rears his ugly butt again he stays on RAW!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Showstopper said:


> This has nothing to do with the brand split, but damn. Vince looked old as FUCK tonight.


He needs to step away from WWE. Go focus on XFL until it flops in a year and then enjoy retirement.


----------



## Stellar

TheLooseCanon said:


> Viking Experience.


I'm choosing not to call them that. lol


----------



## PresidentGasman

Honestly wouldnt be suprised if Roman beats Kofi this summer for the WWE Title then goes on a reign of terror.


----------



## grecefar

it looks like square one with roman, cancer and coming back, punching vince, etc... he still going to get booed to hell soon, couldn't help to shake my head when he came down.


----------



## Prosper

Showstopper said:


> This has nothing to do with the brand split, but damn. Vince looked old as FUCK tonight.


Somebody needs to wheel his bitch ass to a retirement home. Get him some Jello to occupy himself.


----------



## The XL 2

Kofi is fucked with the big dawg in town


----------



## Empress

Roman has a new yard. Happy about the move. Since the show is moving to FOX and execs reportedly want an edgier product and less cartoonish, this is a good thing. I'm still surprised that Reigns got more cheers than Bayley. She's been booked horribly but the reaction to her was harsh.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: 4/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: &quot;Biggest Acquisition In SmackDown Live History&quot; Announced By Mr. McMahon*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Most face spots are not so blatantly desperate and obvious to an agenda. If you can't see that Vince is gearing up for another forced Roman push then there is no hope for you.


Like Cena before him I think folk exaggerate Reigns face spots as being desperate due to negative reactions. While certainly I get that Vince would be happier with 100% cheers for Reigns. I also get the argument for he should've been heel at least once by now given his reactions. 

But I don't think that most spots he gets are anything out of the ordinary or far-fetched for a face. It's just a lot of y'all suddenly forget how faces are booked. Like the Rumble for his title that's over the top. But most of the stuff y'all talk about Vince being desperate to get him over is normal face stuff. Be honest

Is a top face teaming up with another top face to face some heels really that out of the ordinary?

Is a face interrupting the obnoxious heel really that out of the ordinary? 

Is a face having odds against them really that out of the ordinary?

Is a face sticking it to the McMahons really that out of the ordinary?


----------



## Dolorian

Ratedr4life said:


> Styles (Universal Champion) vs Reigns (WWE Champion) at Survivor Series wens3


Been waiting for Reigns/Styles III. Should be great!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I did enjoy the Roman/Styles matches a few years ago. Wouldn't mind seeing another one.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I can see why Vince was scared to turn Cena heel. The man was a legit merch selling machine and a PR wet dream for a major company. Reigns is neither of those. Him still being a face shows Vince would rather sabotage his own product out of stubbornness to try to get this clown over instead of turning him heel and giving fans what they actually want.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Slackly said:


> I'm choosing not to call them that. lol


And I will continue the shitty legacy of WWE by calling them what they want.

"Introducing the next coming attraction to the WWE Universe! The Viking Experience. On this trip you will see first hand how a jobber does his job. All hail the mighty Viking Experience! Brought to you by the WWE Experience!" tripstroll:steph


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118345012419256320


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I think it's almost a certainty that Lars beats Kofi for the WWE title in the next few months and Vince gets his dream match of Lars/Reigns for Summerslam.


----------



## Anoche

Where the hell was Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Joseph92

Anoche said:


> Where the hell was Daniel Bryan?


Some people are saying he is hurt.


----------



## Soul Rex

DA BIG DAWG WiTH DAT STRONG CROWD REACTION


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118336676386918401


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I don't know about anyone else but those Smackdown trades felt a bit underwhelming besides Balor.


----------



## Stellar

By the way, isn't Bayley and Carmella BFFs? Now they are on the same show. Maybe they become a tag team at least temporarily? Baymella?

SDs mens tag team division looks weaker now though with Usos gone and New Day being out of the tag team picture for now. Imagine if Matt didn't return recently and the Hardy Boyz weren't back together.

Just thinking through the potential for SD after the shakeup.


----------



## Kratosx23

Why the fuck are Joe and Balor on the same roster?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Trade Joe for Braun or Drew and be done with it.


----------



## Stellar

Samoa Joe has been sick I think. He will probably be a surprise late move to RAW next week. Strowman and Lars need to stay on separate shows and McIntyre needs to stay far away from Reigns.


----------



## Master Bate

The Up Up Down reference at the beginning of the show was great.

Wish Breeze (well and Fandango) would go to Smackdown. Or at least get on TV.


----------



## fabi1982

Really interested what they gonna do with Reigns. First I was very dissapointed, although I was expecting something like this fuckery. But they have a chance with Roman to start fresh. Although with the "my yard now" line I am worried again.

But lets say they turn Roman heel, this could be great. But what am I dreamin...

Generally I like the Shakup for Smackdown, besides the tag division, they got good picks. Lets see what they do with the things they have in their hands now, I am positive and will looking forward.

Btw Big-O is gold!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Empress said:


> Roman has a new yard. Happy about the move. Since the show is moving to FOX and execs reportedly want an edgier product and less cartoonish, this is a good thing. I'm still surprised that Reigns got more cheers than Bayley. She's been booked horribly but the reaction to her was harsh.


Because Bayley sucks. Shes been in the business how long? And can't cut a promo to save her life. The gimmick sucks and people are done with it. Plus finding out they were whining on the floor of the locker room about losing a fake wrestling belt doesnt help.


----------



## Ace

Showstopper said:


> Raw even got to keep heel Sami Zayn, Drew, Braun, Lashley.
> 
> :trips8
> 
> No way FOX can feel anything but shortchanged tonight.


 If I'm being honest both shows are going to blow because of who books and writes the show. More hopeful about Raw's roster but they're working with 3 hrs, SD has issues with time management as well and don't tend to use their wrestlers well. We could see Roman getting 20-30 mins of the 90 each weeks leaving fuck all for everyone else.


----------



## V-Trigger

Empress said:


> Roman has a new yard. Happy about the move. *Since the show is moving to FOX and execs reportedly want an edgier product* and less cartoonish, this is a good thing. I'm still surprised that Reigns got more cheers than Bayley. She's been booked horribly but the reaction to her was harsh.


Yeah... if last night show was any indication... good luck with that.


----------



## TheBrahmaBull11

Reigns saying this is my yard now should ring alarm bells among fans and the locker room. They still cheer him, but for how long?


----------



## chronoxiong

Vince is really trying his best to get the fans to love Roman Reigns. I figured he was going to be their big acquistion and that sure is one big move. Now Reigns can have fresh feuds on the blue brand as they move onto Fox later this year. I kept complaining how Elias is floating around doing nothing but now he can do things on Smackdown. I am confused at Finn Balor being on Smackdown with his IC Title. Unless Samoa Joe is moving to RAW with his US Title. Balor had a nice match with Mustaf..I mean, Ali. 

Sad to see Asuka being dropped down and into the tag team scene with the debuting Kairi Sane. But hopefully they make some noise together. Bayley and Ember Moon are on the blue brand now too. That is awesome. Smackdown's revamped women's roster looks nice. I enjoyed the New Day stuff and loved seeing Kevin Owens doing Big E's schtick before their entrance. It sounded accurate enough. Decent show here and I hope to see some of the acquisitions do big things on the show especially for Bayley and Balor.


----------



## Zapato

One thing I was thinking on Kairi is that while I get her niche is cosplaying as the pirate but she may be wise to ditch that while with Asuka and reinvent herself, otherwise she could get stuck with Vince being Vince. Unless he absolutely adores her spinning the wheel and the hat. The other thing I was thinking is down the line you have Asuka turn on Kairi, Paige as the heel manager for the promo’s and push her to challenge Becky down the line...not saying this should happen in weeks, I’m thinking long term.


----------



## God Movement

Reigns needs to capture the WWE title in the next few months. It’s time to take this Fox project to the next level.


----------



## V-Trigger

God Movement said:


> Reigns needs to capture the WWE title in the next few months. It’s time to take this Fox project to the next level.


Yeah, I'm sure that him taking the title from Kofi is gonna go well with the fans.


----------



## God Movement

V-Trigger said:


> Yeah, I'm sure that him taking the title from Kofi is gonna go well with the fans.


Fuck the fans.


----------



## bradatar

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why the fuck are Joe and Balor on the same roster?


Joe was sick with the flu. 99% sure he pops up on RAW.


----------



## Asuka842

Roman, Bayley, and Finn on SDL, no surprise there. It's be expected with the Fox thing coming up. 

Hopefully Ember and Mickie can get something cool to do with a brand split.

Called the Kairi and Asuka thing, it's such a "Vince move." Also pity if means that Asuka is probably being demoted from the title picture and that Kairi is losing to Shayna yet again. But at least hopefully they win the tag belts relatively soon because there's no freaking way that they should lose to The IIconics.

Always nice seeing Vince and Elias getting beat up. Granted I wish that it'd have been Kofi with Vince, but oh well.


----------



## Frost99

So Raw STILL 3 hrs and Roman now on SDL.........









At least there's still #SaveMeNXT, but honestly attacking Vince...the 70 year plus Vince, just like back in 2015 it didn't work THEN & I don't expect it to work now #PASS


----------



## LongPig666

So Roman Reigns (the male equivalent of Bayley), Bayley (the female equivalent of Jumpin' Jeff Farmer) and Paige's "Laundry Service Experience" on SD. Wont be watching that anymore!

At least I have NXT for Wednesday nights.....minus the Sky Pirates! 

Oh well! Smash Wrestling it is for Wednesdays!


----------



## Empress

V-Trigger said:


> Yeah... if last night show was any indication... good luck with that.


I agree that the content has been more PG than usual. I don't care for what they're doing with Owens and New Day. The shakeup overall has been boring and Fox is the only option left. I'm interested to see if any pressure will be applied to change the show.



God Movement said:


> Fuck the fans.


I wish Vince had the nerve to follow through on this. Although, you could say he already does.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

RapShepard said:


> Good get if they had a fucking midcard. But whatever happened to Blake?


Blake's a Forgotten Son.


----------



## Ace

God Movement said:


> Reigns needs to capture the WWE title in the next few months. It’s time to take this Fox project to the next level.


 Yeah, FS1.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Highlight of the night: Ali vs Balor.
Lowlight of the night: Fuck off Roman Reigns

Also... how long until Balor loses that title to someone from RAW?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

LongPig666 said:


> Bayley (the female equivalent of Jumpin' Jeff Farmer)


Whoa whoa whoa. Calm down, bro. Jumpin Jeff Farmer is the GOAT. Bailey can only dream of her legend living on 30+ years later.

For your sake I hope Mr. Farmer doesn't see your post because you don't want to make him....mad now


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Still wish they would have moved Lashley over and had him just spear the hell out of Kofi and take the title off him. But with Bryan gone atm, I wouldnt mind a heel KO going after Kofi.


----------



## Swindle

Turning KO heel on the New Day seems logical. There's a built in story, as well. Reigns vs Vince, hey, the old evil boss vs the babyface who doesn't take his BS, that's fresh in 2019. The elbow from Sane is always nice to see, but anytime you got a bunch of women crammed into a segment, it makes them all seem lesser. The thing with Reigns, it is still the big problem for him it seems like forever, who is he feuding with? He can't have a match with Vince.


----------



## J-B

Not a fan of them sticking Asuka/Kairi together just because of their ethnicity. Just reeks of narrow minded old man Vince. Maybe it's because I'm really not keen on Paige these days but it just doesn't seem like a good fit at all. I'd rather they not have a mouthpiece at all rather than have her knocking about with them every week.


----------



## tducey

I'm very interested to see what they do with Reigns on Smackdown. Can't see him getting the title this soon but what does he do between now and the time he becomes champ?


----------



## Soul Rex

tducey said:


> I'm very interested to see what they do with Reigns on Smackdown. Can't see him getting the title this soon but what does he do between now and the time he becomes champ?


I see him getting it in a couple on months, Kofi is going to have a short reign, that happens with underdogs.


----------

